# Team HOW HIGH & Team ALL-STARS



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

SO WE HAD TO GO AT IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

SINCE NO ONE WANTS TO HOP US, WE HAD TO HOP EACHOTHER,,,,,, WE DONT PICK AND CHOOSE WHO WE HOP,,, WE HOP WHOEVER, WHENEVER,,,,, CLUB MEMBERS,, TEAM MEMBERS, WE HOP THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

A TWO MANS B-B-QUE AFTER THE HOP


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

CHIPPER D'S NEW TOY COMMING OUT FOR NEW YEARS,,, COMMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

hell yeah whut a day


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

MORE PICS OF US GOING AT IT SOON TO COME...... SINCE WE CAN'T FIND ANY HOPS!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 18 2007, 01:13 AM~9251822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

so who won :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 18 2007, 01:21 AM~9251843
> *MORE PICS OF US GOING AT IT SOON TO COME...... SINCE WE CAN'T FIND ANY HOPS!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: hno: hno: hno: lets do this ill show u chippers real inches!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 18 2007, 01:13 AM~9251822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


marano x u stay eating :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 18 2007, 01:09 AM~9251812
> *
> SINCE NO ONE WANTS TO HOP US, WE HAD TO HOP EACHOTHER,,,,,, WE DONT PICK AND CHOOSE WHO WE HOP,,, WE HOP WHOEVER, WHENEVER,,,,, CLUB MEMBERS,, TEAM MEMBERS, WE HOP THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2007, 03:28 AM~9252063
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :buttkick:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


CAN I PLAY? :biggrin:
I KNOW ITS NOT SHOW QUALITY BUT IT CAN HANG WITH THE BIG BOYS .....

TEAM HOW HIGH & TEAM ALL STARS ........


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

just wait a lil longer, the haters will be checkin in,


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 18 2007, 09:59 AM~9252934
> *just wait a lil longer, the haters will be checkin in,
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 18 2007, 10:59 AM~9252934
> *just wait a lil longer, the haters will be checkin in,
> *


 :yessad: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

What can I do to be part of the All Star Team.I already have a heavy car and it gets stuck too.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 18 2007, 11:20 AM~9253002
> *What can I do to be part of the All Star Team.I already have a heavy car and it gets stuck too.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

quote=elognegro,Nov 18 2007, 12:20 PM~9253002]
What can I do to be part of the All Star Team.I already have a heavy car and it gets stuck too.
[/quote]
:0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 18 2007, 11:20 AM~9253002
> *What can I do to be part of the All Star Team.I already have a heavy car and it gets stuck too.
> *


you are not my boy and you will not be a team member hater


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 18 2007, 12:19 PM~9253514
> *you are not my boy and you will not be a team member hater
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2007, 03:24 AM~9252052
> *marano x u stay eating :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what a fucking cannibal :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 18 2007, 03:11 AM~9251817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER STUCK!!!!! I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT WAGON,WELL WHEN YOU CAN MAKE IT WORK AND COME BACK DOWN!!!IM STILL SINGLE AND GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF ON THE FIRST AND YES ITS WORKING ALREADY AND I DONT NEED SOMEONE TO PULL IT DOWN FROM THE DOOR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 18 2007, 02:44 PM~9253840
> *SUPER STUCK!!!!! I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT WAGON,WELL WHEN YOU CAN MAKE IT WORK AND COME BACK DOWN!!!IM STILL SINGLE AND GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF ON THE FIRST AND YES ITS WORKING ALREADY AND I DONT NEED SOMEONE TO PULL IT DOWN FROM THE DOOR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 18 2007, 02:44 PM~9253840
> *SUPER STUCK!!!!! I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT WAGON,WELL WHEN YOU CAN MAKE IT WORK AND COME BACK DOWN!!!IM STILL SINGLE AND GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF ON THE FIRST AND YES ITS WORKING ALREADY AND I DONT NEED SOMEONE TO PULL IT DOWN FROM THE DOOR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT SOME THING FOR YOU TO BIG DOG LETS ALL PLAY ON THE FRIST SEE YOU THERE


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 18 2007, 04:05 PM~9253918
> *I GOT SOME THING FOR YOU TO BIG DOG LETS ALL PLAY ON THE FRIST SEE YOU THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YES SIR!!!!! LETS HOP ALL WAGONS. YOU ARE BRINGING YOU R WAGON ARENT YOU? JUST PLEASE NO MAGNETS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 18 2007, 01:44 PM~9253840
> *SUPER STUCK!!!!! I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT WAGON,WELL WHEN YOU CAN MAKE IT WORK AND COME BACK DOWN!!!IM STILL SINGLE AND GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF ON THE FIRST AND YES ITS WORKING ALREADY AND I DONT NEED SOMEONE TO PULL IT DOWN FROM THE DOOR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's why I want to join their Team.if you can't beat them, might as well join them.And come on HP. Ray I want to be your BOY.Cant we all just be BOYS,MY BOY.ILL PROMISE I WON'T HATE NO MORE IF YOU LET ME JOIN.


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 18 2007, 05:11 PM~9254209
> *That's why I want to join their Team.if you can't beat them, might as well join them.And come on HP. Ray  I want to be your BOY.Cant we all just be BOYS,MY BOY.ILL PROMISE I WON'T HATE NO MORE IF YOU LET ME JOIN.
> *


I HEAR THEIR REQUIERMENTS IS A MAGNET IN THE TRUNK   ITS A BIG SECRET SO THERE YOU GO HOMIE JOIN THERE CREW,THEY SHOULD TAKE YOU THEY TAKE ANYONE AND THERE MOMAS YOU DONT EVEN HAVE TO DO THAT MANY INCHES JUST LOOK AT YOUR HOMIE HP RAY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 18 2007, 06:13 PM~9254801
> *I HEAR THEIR REQUIERMENTS IS A MAGNET IN THE TRUNK    ITS A BIG SECRET SO THERE YOU GO HOMIE JOIN THERE CREW,THEY SHOULD TAKE YOU THEY TAKE ANYONE AND THERE MOMAS YOU DONT EVEN HAVE TO DO THAT MANY INCHES JUST LOOK AT YOUR HOMIE HP RAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> quote=elognegro,Nov 18 2007, 12:20 PM~9253002]
> What can I do to be part of the All Star Team.I already have a heavy car and it gets stuck too.


:0
[/quote]
i like to see that kind of shit since nobody wants to give us a hop


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 18 2007, 03:26 PM~9253977
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YES SIR!!!!! LETS HOP ALL WAGONS. YOU ARE BRINGING YOU R WAGON ARENT YOU? JUST PLEASE NO MAGNETS :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


*you know that i dont got a magnet kind of shit like that big dog i keep it real.....*


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 18 2007, 02:44 PM~9253840
> *SUPER STUCK!!!!! I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT WAGON,WELL WHEN YOU CAN MAKE IT WORK AND COME BACK DOWN!!!IM STILL SINGLE AND GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF ON THE FIRST AND YES ITS WORKING ALREADY AND I DONT NEED SOMEONE TO PULL IT DOWN FROM THE DOOR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMIIIITTT!!!!!!!!! I GUESS THE SECRETS OUT :0 :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

MAGNETS !!!!!!!!!!GET YOUR MAGNETS!!!!!!!


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 18 2007, 08:24 PM~9255624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 18 2007, 07:24 PM~9255624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP KING OF MARANOS :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :loco:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

hars :guns:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

NEW YEARS DAY IS THE DAY TO PROVE WHAT YOU GOT.ITS THE TIME TO BREAK THEM OFF OR GET BROKEN OFF.SO ALL YOU TEAMS AND CHEARLEADERS,AND HATTERS COME ON AND PLAY ON NEW YEARS.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 18 2007, 10:34 PM~9256722
> *NEW YEARS DAY IS THE DAY TO PROVE WHAT YOU GOT.ITS THE TIME TO BREAK THEM OFF OR GET BROKEN OFF.SO ALL YOU TEAMS AND CHEARLEADERS,AND HATTERS COME ON AND PLAY ON NEW YEARS.
> *


 NENE DONT BE HATING :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WHATS UP FLAMES I SEE YOU!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 18 2007, 09:43 PM~9256789
> *WHATS UP FLAMES I SEE YOU!!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey was up alvin.. wheres the rest of the [email protected]!! :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 18 2007, 09:26 PM~9256653
> *hars :guns:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 18 2007, 11:04 PM~9256925
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 18 2007, 11:43 PM~9256779
> *NENE DONT BE HATING :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :angry: I NEVER HATE HOMIE!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 18 2007, 11:15 PM~9256995
> *:angry: I NEVER HATE HOMIE!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

MY NEW BUMPER STICKER: "DON'T SING IT.........SWING IT" :yes:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WHAT UP NICCA RAY!!!!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 18 2007, 11:36 PM~9257126
> *My Webpage
> *


THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY WE DID WHAT WE HAD TO DO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 18 2007, 10:38 PM~9257146
> *THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY WE DID WHAT WE HAD TO DO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tusabes is it on for friday or whut another bbq


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

BIG MIKE ARE THE HATERS WELCOMED


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 18 2007, 10:46 PM~9257200
> *BIG MIKE ARE THE HATERS WELCOMED
> *


yeah only if they bring a car no look e loos


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 18 2007, 11:48 PM~9257214
> *yeah only if they bring a car no look e loos
> *


A MIKE WHOS ROASTING MARSHMELLOWS????


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 18 2007, 10:50 PM~9257230
> *A MIKE WHOS ROASTING MARSHMELLOWS????
> *


were gonna heat them under happys tits :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

here you go ray
My Webpage


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

You guys are Sucking Futs. How was the Circus big dog?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

My Webpage




last one


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

check this out ray


My Webpage


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 12:15 AM~9257362
> *My Webpage
> last one
> *


GOOD LOOKING MY BOY THAT`S HOW WE DO IT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY YOU FUCKING PUTOS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

RAY RAY !!!!!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT` S UP CHINA MAN uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: THA LIFE, CHINA MAN 818, bighpray, 87CuTT :wave:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 19 2007, 01:19 AM~9257627
> *RAY RAY !!!!!
> *


WHAT`S UP DID YOU SEE WHAT MISTER X PUT UP :wave: :wave:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WHERE DID IT HAPPEN TODAY


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 01:22 AM~9257637
> *WHAT`S UP DID YOU SEE WHAT MISTER X PUT UP :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 19 2007, 01:23 AM~9257639
> *WHERE DID IT HAPPEN TODAY
> *


IN THE BIG 805 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

RAY.... I SEE YOU.. GOTTA CHECK IT OUT ON FISH DVD.... :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 12:26 AM~9257642
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


to bad i dont know how to put my own music or it have been some funk in the back ground


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 01:26 AM~9257642
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


AND YOU NO THIS TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 01:28 AM~9257648
> *to bad i dont know how to put my own music or it have been some funk in the back ground
> *


IT`S ALL GOOD MY BOY THEY STILL CANT SEE TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 19 2007, 01:28 AM~9257647
> *RAY.... I SEE YOU.. GOTTA CHECK IT OUT ON FISH DVD.... :biggrin:
> *


BIG FISH WAS NOT THER MY BOY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 18 2007, 11:59 PM~9257271
> *You guys are Sucking Futs. How was the Circus big dog?
> *


*SUCK BALLS HATER GET A CAR THEN SAY SOMETHING IF NOT KEEP IT TO YOUR SALF*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 08:52 AM~9258792
> *SUCK BALLS HATER GET A CAR THEN SAY SOMETHING IF NOT KEEP IT TO YOUR SALF
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 19 2007, 11:25 AM~9258973
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 18 2007, 10:56 PM~9257248
> *were gonna heat them under happys tits :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: under your stomach would be better :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: : : : : :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2007, 12:30 PM~9259646
> *:rofl:  :rofl: under your stomach would be better :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :  :  :  :  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 10:10 AM~9258887
> *
> *


THATS RIGHT FATTBOY YOU BETTER KEEP QUIET!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 12:36 PM~9259667
> *THATS RIGHT FATTBOY YOU BETTER KEEP QUIET!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2007, 12:30 PM~9259646
> *:rofl:  :rofl: under your stomach would be better :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :  :  :  :  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 05:30 PM~9261220
> *
> *


SAWOOP :biggrin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 01:21 AM~9257632
> *WHAT` S UP CHINA MAN uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


***** ray its working u got to go and get that green one out the way


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 05:38 PM~9261296
> *SAWOOP :biggrin:
> *


what it big joey


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 05:41 PM~9261313
> *what it big joey
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 05:40 PM~9261307
> ****** ray its working u got to go and get that green one out the way
> *


I AM GOING TO GET THAT ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT`S UP MISTER X :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 05:11 PM~9261554
> *I AM GOING TO GET THAT ASS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up ray ray nicca


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 05:16 PM~9261597
> *WHAT`S UP MISTER X :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda with the cup o noodle shrimp


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

what ur car do sunday n da ox ray :biggrin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

DAM TEAM ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH IS PUTIND DOWN BUMPER CHECKIN


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 01:33 AM~9257659
> *BIG FISH WAS NOT THER MY BOY
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 06:18 PM~9261610
> *que onda with the cup o noodle shrimp
> *


OK PUTO I GOT YOU :guns: :guns: :guns: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 19 2007, 06:23 PM~9261673
> *what ur car do sunday n da ox ray :biggrin:
> *


IT DID THE DAM THING


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

waz up hp. ray


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 19 2007, 06:39 PM~9261794
> *waz up hp. ray
> *


WHAT`S UP :wave: :wave:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

see when beaver boy and i go down ther


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

THIS GO`S OUT TO ALL YOU FUCKING PUTO`S THAT DONT LIKE USE FUCK YOU :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:43 PM~9261831
> *THIS GO`S OUT TO ALL YOU FUCKING PUTO`S THAT DONT LIKE USE FUCK YOU  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


like we don't have no gun'ssss


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 19 2007, 06:45 PM~9261843
> *like we don't have no gun'ssss
> *


AND


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 19 2007, 06:45 PM~9261843
> *like we don't have no gun'ssss
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 07:03 PM~9261970
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin:    :machinegun: LET THE WINTER GAMES BEGAIN I GOT MY BOYS BACK


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 19 2007, 07:10 PM~9262019
> *:biggrin:        :machinegun: LET THE WINTER GAMES BEGAIN I GOT MY BOYS BACK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Nov 19 2007, 06:28 PM~9262120
> *WHATS UP MIKE
> *


whut up fool where u been at mandatory bbq on friday at big johns
team how high and allstars vs team all stars and how high :yessad:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 19 2007, 06:10 PM~9262019
> *:biggrin:        :machinegun: LET THE WINTER GAMES BEGAIN I GOT MY BOYS BACK
> *


whut up heights i need my 90 peices bring them on friday


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 07:31 PM~9262143
> *whut up fool where u been at  mandatory bbq on friday at big johns
> team how high and allstars vs team all stars and how high :yessad:
> *


JUST FINISHING UP IN COLORADO , GONNA DRIVE BACK TOMORROW MORNING TO AVOID THE BLIZZARD THATS HITTING HERE TUESDAY NIGHT WED. MORN. I'LL BE THERE WITH THE BOOGIE MAN ON FRIDAY NEED ME TO BRING ANYTHING ?


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Nov 19 2007, 07:35 PM~9262159
> *JUST FINISHING UP IN COLORADO  , GONNA DRIVE BACK TOMORROW MORNING  TO AVOID THE BLIZZARD THATS HITTING HERE TUESDAY NIGHT WED. MORN.  I'LL BE THERE WITH THE BOOGIE MAN ON FRIDAY  NEED ME TO BRING ANYTHING ?
> *


ya your car ok


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Nov 19 2007, 06:35 PM~9262159
> *JUST FINISHING UP IN COLORADO  , GONNA DRIVE BACK TOMORROW MORNING  TO AVOID THE BLIZZARD THATS HITTING HERE TUESDAY NIGHT WED. MORN.  I'LL BE THERE WITH THE BOOGIE MAN ON FRIDAY  NEED ME TO BRING ANYTHING ?
> *


just your A game playa :thumbsup: 
by the way im bringing the cups


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 07:34 PM~9262155
> *whut up heights i need my 90 peices bring them on friday
> *


are those the peices he sold me :angry:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 07:41 PM~9262169
> *ya your car ok
> *


AND U KNOW THIS MAANNNNNGG :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 07:41 PM~9262173
> *are those the peices he sold me :angry:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK WHEN CAN WE HOPP ALBERT STOP THE BULL SHIT :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 07:34 PM~9262155
> *whut up heights i need my 90 peices bring them on friday
> *


BIG MIKE IS IT GOING DOWN FRIDAY OR WHAT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 06:41 PM~9262173
> *are those the peices he sold me :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 07:41 PM~9262173
> *are those the peices he sold me :angry:
> *


AND DONT SAY MY SHIT DONT WORK IT`S ON PAG 4 PUTO CHECK IT OUT WHAT YOU NO ABOUT THAT NOTHING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 06:43 PM~9262183
> *WHAT THE FUCK WHEN CAN WE HOPP ALBERT STOP THE BULL SHIT :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 06:43 PM~9262184
> *BIG MIKE IS IT GOING DOWN FRIDAY OR WHAT
> *


whut big G hell yeah its on and cracking D and happy are going at it right now as we speak


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 07:46 PM~9262205
> *whut big G hell yeah its on and cracking  D and happy are going at it right now as we speak
> *


I WILL BE THEIR WITH THE DENA 4 LIFE CUT DOG


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 07:51 PM~9262229
> *I WILL BE THEIR WITH THE DENA 4 LIFE CUT DOG
> *


ME AND YOU ARE GOING TO HOPP ON FRIDAY TEAM HOW HIGH IS GOING DOWN WITH TEAM ALLSTARS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 06:51 PM~9262229
> *I WILL BE THEIR WITH THE DENA 4 LIFE CUT DOG
> *


is all good the buuba kush is on deck


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 07:52 PM~9262244
> *ME AND YOU ARE GOING TO HOPP ON FRIDAY TEAM HOW HIGH IS GOING DOWN WITH TEAM ALLSTARS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IF U WANT TO CROSS THAT LINE WE CAN DO IT .ITS NOTHING


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 06:56 PM~9262276
> *is all good the bubba kush is on deck
> *


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 07:56 PM~9262276
> *is all good the buuba kush is on deck
> *


YES SIR


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 08:01 PM~9262309
> *YES SIR
> *


YES SIR WHER HOPPING


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 07:43 PM~9262184
> *BIG MIKE IS IT GOING DOWN FRIDAY OR WHAT
> *


YES IT IS AT BIG JOHN SHOP ALL HOW HI AND ALLSTARS ARE HOPPING AT THE SHOP SO MORG HAVE YOU CAR THERE OR IM GOING TO FINE YOU 1000.00


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 07:01 PM~9262309
> *YES SIR
> *


you know team all stars and how high we are hopping each other


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

*IM HOPPING ALL TEAM PLAYERS THAT DAY AND YES I WILL BE THERE SO GET READY TO RUMBLE*


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 08:02 PM~9262318
> *YES IT IS AT BIG JOHN SHOP ALL HOW HI AND ALLSTARS ARE HOPPING AT THE SHOP SO MORG HAVE YOU CAR THERE OR IM GOING TO FINE YOU 1000.00
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BIG MIKE AND SON WILL BE COOKING ALL THE MEAT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 07:04 PM~9262338
> *IM HOPPING ALL TEAM PLAYERS THAT DAY AND YES I WILL BE THERE SO GET READY TO RUMBLE
> *


i got a surprise for all you fux


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 07:05 PM~9262349
> *BIG MIKE AND SON WILL BE COOKING ALL THE MEAT
> *


yes we are and no turkey leftovers


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 08:06 PM~9262352
> *i got a surprise for all you fux
> *


O YA YOU BRING YOU COOKING APRIN :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 08:04 PM~9262338
> *IM HOPPING ALL TEAM PLAYERS THAT DAY AND YES I WILL BE THERE SO GET READY TO RUMBLE
> *


MISTER NO SHOW YOU BETTER SHOW OR PAY 1000 FOR NOT SHOWING UP :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:07 PM~9262361
> *MISTER NO SHOW YOU BETTER SHOW OR PAY 1000 FOR NOT SHOWING UP :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


*
MY CAR WILL BE THERE ON THURSDAY NIGHT MY BOY*


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 08:05 PM~9262349
> *BIG MIKE AND SON WILL BE COOKING ALL THE MEAT
> *


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

I WILL BE THEIR AND WHO EVER WANTS TO HOP WE CAN GET DOWN


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 08:10 PM~9262381
> *I WILL BE THEIR AND WHO EVER WANTS TO HOP WE CAN GET DOWN
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 07:10 PM~9262381
> *I WILL BE THEIR AND WHO EVER WANTS TO HOP WE CAN GET DOWN
> *


thats whut im talking bout uffin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 08:08 PM~9262371
> *MY CAR WILL BE THERE ON THURSDAY NIGHT  MY BOY*[/size]
> [/b]


YOUR DOING BAD MY BOY MY SHIT IS THER NOW READY TO DO THE DAM THING uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 08:10 PM~9262381
> *I WILL BE THEIR AND WHO EVER WANTS TO HOP WE CAN GET DOWN
> *


ME MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMMEME I WANA HOPP :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:11 PM~9262393
> *YOUR DOING BAD MY BOY MY SHIT IS THER NOW READY TO DO THE DAM THING uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


OK ITS IN THE BACK I WAS THERE TODAY


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

BIG FISH IS GOING TO BETHER PUTOS SO COME AND GET SOME


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 07:13 PM~9262409
> *OK ITS IN THE BACK I WAS THERE TODAY
> *


not the graveyard :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 08:14 PM~9262421
> *not the graveyard :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: MAY BE YOUR SHIT IS IN THE BACK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:14 PM~9262420
> *BIG FISH IS GOING TO BETHER PUTOS SO COME AND GET SOME
> *


CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS COME UP TO THE BIG JOHNS SHOP ON FRIDAY AND GET SERVE


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 07:16 PM~9262434
> *:nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco: MAY BE YOUR SHIT IS IN THE BACK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


little did you know like i said i gotta surprise :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:13 PM~9262403
> *ME MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMMEME I WANA HOPP :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


OK MY BOY U GOT THAT COMING U ASK FOR I AM GOING TO GIVE IT TO U ARE U GOING TO HIT BECAUSE I CAN HIT MY OWN SHIT OR DO U NEED BIG JHON


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 08:18 PM~9262450
> *little did you know like i said i gotta surprise :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 08:18 PM~9262454
> *OK MY BOY U GOT THAT COMING U ASK FOR I AM GOING TO GIVE IT TO U ARE U GOING TO HIT BECAUSE I CAN HIT MY OWN SHIT OR DO U NEED BIG JHON
> *


FOR YOU I WILL HIT MY SHIT I GOT YOU MY BOY :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 07:19 PM~9262458
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


exactly i cant wait til the first


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 08:18 PM~9262454
> *OK MY BOY U GOT THAT COMING U ASK FOR I AM GOING TO GIVE IT TO U ARE U GOING TO HIT BECAUSE I CAN HIT MY OWN SHIT OR DO U NEED BIG JHON
> *


WE ALL FROM THE SAME GANG SAWOOP


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 08:17 PM~9262449
> *CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS COME UP TO THE BIG JOHNS SHOP ON FRIDAY AND GET SERVE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 08:20 PM~9262472
> *exactly i cant wait til the first
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 07:45 PM~9262195
> *AND DONT SAY MY SHIT DONT WORK IT`S ON PAG 4 PUTO CHECK IT OUT WHAT YOU NO ABOUT THAT NOTHING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


stilll CHIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPIIIIINNNN HOMIE :thumbsup: ILL GIVE YOU PROPS FOR TRYING THOUGH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

this just handed to me if you dont bring a car dont show up if you do bring a car you are aloud to have no more than 5 cheerleaders


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 07:29 PM~9262553
> *stilll CHIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPIIIIINNNN HOMIE :thumbsup: ILL GIVE YOU PROPS FOR TRYING THOUGH :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 07:43 PM~9262183
> *WHAT THE FUCK WHEN CAN WE HOPP ALBERT STOP THE BULL SHIT :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


MAN HOMIE YOU DON'T WANT NONE OF ME HOMEBOY YOU'LL GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I AIN'T YOUR BOY ELNEGRO


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 08:29 PM~9262553
> *stilll CHIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPIIIIINNNN HOMIE :thumbsup: ILL GIVE YOU PROPS FOR TRYING THOUGH :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YUP I GOT THER AND YOU NEED LAYITLOW TO FIND YOUR PICE OF SHIT THAT DONT HOPP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:33 PM~9262591
> *YUP I GOT THER AND YOU NEED LAYITLOW TO FIND YOUR PICE OF SHIT THAT DONT HOPP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LITTLE DO YOU KNOW HOMIE IT AIN'T NO 4 DOOR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 08:33 PM~9262589
> *MAN HOMIE YOU DON'T WANT NONE OF ME HOMEBOY YOU'LL GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I AIN'T YOUR BOY ELNEGRO
> *


O SHIT THAT`S NOT YOUR CAR MY BOY I FOR GOT YOU ANT GOT SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 08:34 PM~9262599
> *LITTLE DO YOU KNOW HOMIE IT AIN'T NO 4 DOOR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OR A 2 DOOR SO YOU STILL DOING BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SEE YOU ON FRIDAY WITH YOUR FRIENDS CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WHICH ONE DO YOU WANT TO SEE HOMIE LIKE I SAID BEFORE I GOT A FEW ESE...








HERES ONE HOMIE ITS NOT A 4DOOR HARDTOP
SHOULD I KEEP GOING OR YOU WANT TO STOP :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 08:34 PM~9262599
> *LITTLE DO YOU KNOW HOMIE IT AIN'T NO 4 DOOR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK IT ALBERT PULL UP WITH A 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR OR 6 DOOR I DONT GIVE A FUCK I HOPP WITH ANY ONE EVEN WITH MY TEAM JUST LIKE CHIPPER D AND BIG JHON WE DONT GIVE A FUCK SO PULL UP PUTO COME WITH IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 08:39 PM~9262636
> *WHICH ONE DO YOU WANT TO SEE HOMIE LIKE I SAID BEFORE I GOT A FEW ESE...
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN GET ONE JUST LIKE THAT FOR 2500.00 WILL IT MAKE YOU HAPPY IF I GOT ONE :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

HERES ANOTHER








ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT ME TO KEEP GOING BECUASE I KNOW YOU ONLY HAVE ONE JUNK HOMIE :biggrin: AND THESE ARE ONLY 2 OF MY CARS


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:35 PM~9262600
> *O SHIT THAT`S NOT YOUR CAR MY BOY I FOR GOT YOU ANT GOT SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:42 PM~9262656
> *I CAN GET ONE JUST LIKE THAT FOR 2500.00 WILL IT MAKE YOU HAPPY IF I GOT ONE :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHATEVER FLOATS YOUR BOAT HOMIE I THINK YOU CAN'T SEE EITHER ESE MORE LIKE 25,000 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:40 PM~9262643
> *FUCK IT ALBERT PULL UP WITH A 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR OR 6 DOOR I DONT GIVE A FUCK I HOPP WITH ANY ONE EVEN WITH MY TEAM JUST LIKE CHIPPER D AND BIG JHON WE DONT GIVE A FUCK SO PULL UP PUTO COME WITH IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

YOUR 2 MUCH RAYRAY :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:40 PM~9262643
> *FUCK IT ALBERT PULL UP WITH A 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR OR 6 DOOR I DONT GIVE A FUCK I HOPP WITH ANY ONE EVEN WITH MY TEAM JUST LIKE CHIPPER D AND BIG JHON WE DONT GIVE A FUCK SO PULL UP PUTO COME WITH IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHO YOU CALLING A PUTO.... LEVA DON'T GET ME STARTED ESE


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 08:42 PM~9262659
> *HERES ANOTHER
> 
> 
> ...


SO IT`S ON FRIDAY GOOD IT`S ABOUT TIME MY BOY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 08:48 PM~9262692
> *YOUR 2 MUCH RAYRAY :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


YA YOU NO FUCK THEM ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

LET'S GET READY 2 RUUUUUUUUUMMMMEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 08:48 PM~9262694
> *WHO YOU CALLING A PUTO.... LEVA DON'T GET ME STARTED ESE
> *


DO SOMETHING WE CAN HOPP OR GET DOWN I STILL DONT GIVE A FUCK :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:50 PM~9262720
> *YA YOU NO FUCK THEM ALL  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YES !!!!SIR


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 08:34 PM~9262599
> *LITTLE DO YOU KNOW HOMIE IT AIN'T NO 4 DOOR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH A FOUR DOOR


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:52 PM~9262738
> *DO SOMETHING WE CAN HOPP OR GET DOWN I STILL DONT GIVE A FUCK :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 19 2007, 08:52 PM~9262742
> *WHAT THE FUCK I WRONG WITH A FOUR DOOR
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 08:53 PM~9262749
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT`S UP MY BOY BIG RICH :wave: :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GO 2 THE BUFFET :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 09:00 PM~9262817
> *CAN'T WE ALL JUST GO 2 THE BUFFET :biggrin:
> *


NO WE CAN`T WE GOT TO HOPP ON FRIDAY DONT TRIP WE WILL HAVE FOOD FOR EVERY ONE THAT HAS A CAR THER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:52 PM~9262738
> *DO SOMETHING WE CAN HOPP OR GET DOWN I STILL DONT GIVE A FUCK :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU DONT WANT TO DO THAT HOMIE YOU CAN'T SEE STRAIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: GET YOUR EYES STRAIGHT MAYBE WE COULD DO SOMETHING CAUSE KNOWING YOU GUYS YOU'LL COME WITH EXCUSES..........IT WON'T BE A FAIR BATTLE CAUSE YOU ONLY HAVE ONE STRAIGHT EYE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 19 2007, 08:52 PM~9262742
> *WHAT THE FUCK I WRONG WITH A FOUR DOOR
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: ITS A FOUR DOOR FUCKING TAXI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 09:02 PM~9262844
> *YOU DONT WANT TO DO THAT HOMIE YOU CAN'T SEE STRAIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak: GET YOUR EYES STRAIGHT MAYBE WE COULD DO SOMETHING CAUSE KNOWING YOU GUYS YOU'LL COME WITH EXCUSES..........IT WON'T BE A FAIR BATTLE CAUCE YOU ONLY HAVE ONE STRAIGHT EYE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 19 2007, 08:52 PM~9262742
> *WHAT THE FUCK SPEELCHECK HOMEBOY*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 09:04 PM~9262857
> *:banghead:  :banghead: ITS A FOUR DOOR FUCKING TAXI  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM BRINGING MY FOUR DOOR DOUBLE


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 09:02 PM~9262844
> *YOU DONT WANT TO DO THAT HOMIE YOU CAN'T SEE STRAIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak: GET YOUR EYES STRAIGHT MAYBE WE COULD DO SOMETHING CAUSE KNOWING YOU GUYS YOU'LL COME WITH EXCUSES..........IT WON'T BE A FAIR BATTLE CAUCE YOU ONLY HAVE ONE STRAIGHT EYE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK I SEE YOU THAT`S ALL I NO AND I SEE STRAIGHT ALL DAY MY BOY SO TELL ME SOMETHING ARE WE GOING TO HOPP ON FRIDAY YES OR NO MY BOY :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

quote=Final Fantacy L.A.,Nov 19 2007, 09:06 PM~9262864]
WHATEVER[/SIZE]


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 09:06 PM~9262864
> *SPEELCHECK HOMEBOY
> *


A!! WHAT THE FUCK WE'R ALL E-BONIX!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 19 2007, 09:06 PM~9262870
> *IM BRINGING MY FOUR DOOR DOUBLE
> *


DOUBEL WHAT 41 CHEV :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 09:52 AM~9258792
> *SUCK BALLS HATER GET A CAR THEN SAY SOMETHING IF NOT KEEP IT TO YOUR SALF
> *


Joey my man i was there Sunday with John in Oxnard so calm your jets bro. I was asking John how the Circus was because he was supposed to take his kid to it Sunday night. And believe me i don't hate bro ask John.
Tony


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 09:09 PM~9262904
> *DOUBEL WHAT 41 CHEV :nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I SAID A DOUBLE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

A!!! IT'S THAT PIECE OF SHIT EL ***** ON HERE GO STOK UP ON THE SHAMPOO U COCK SUCKER!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 05:43 PM~9261831
> *THIS GO`S OUT TO ALL YOU FUCKING PUTO`S THAT DONT LIKE USE FUCK YOU  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :uh: too many guns,you sure you know how to use them?Make sure you don't shoot your self ,since you can't spell I hope you can read(SAFETY)


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 19 2007, 09:11 PM~9262916
> *Joey my man i was there Sunday with John in Oxnard so calm your jets bro. I was asking John how the Circus was because he was supposed to take his kid to it Sunday night. And believe me i don't hate bro ask John.
> Tony
> *


OK THEN :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 19 2007, 09:13 PM~9262933
> *I SAID A DOUBLE
> *


A DOUBLE WHAT THEN :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 19 2007, 08:11 PM~9262916
> *Joey my man i was there Sunday with John in Oxnard so calm your jets bro. I was asking John how the Circus was because he was supposed to take his kid to it Sunday night. And believe me i don't hate bro ask John.
> Tony
> *


DON'T PAY ATTENTION THIS MADAFUKER CANT SPELL WHAT MAKES YOU THINK HE CAN READ.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 09:13 PM~9262937
> *:uh: too many guns,you sure you know how to use them?Make sure you don't shoot your self ,since you can't spell I hope you can read(SAFETY)
> *


OK THEN IF YOU SAY SO ELOGNEGRO ARE YOU COMEING ON FRIDAY EVERY ONE WANT`S TO MEET YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 09:14 PM~9262947
> *OK THEN  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 09:16 PM~9262970
> *DON'T PAY ATTENTION THIS MADAFUKER CANT SPELL WHAT MAKES YOU THINK HE CAN READ.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD STOP KISS ASS KNOW BODY WONTS TO TALK TO YOU MR KNOW BODY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:17 PM~9262981
> *OK THEN IF YOU SAY SO ELOGNEGRO ARE YOU COMEING ON FRIDAY EVERY ONE WANT`S TO MEET YOU :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 19 2007, 08:10 PM~9262381
> *I WILL BE THEIR AND WHO EVER WANTS TO HOP WE CAN GET DOWN
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 09:16 PM~9262970
> *DON'T PAY ATTENTION THIS MADAFUKER CANT SPELL WHAT MAKES YOU THINK HE CAN READ.
> *


NEED TO PAY ATTENTION TO ME HOMIE


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 09:13 PM~9262937
> *:uh: too many guns,you sure you know how to use them?Make sure you don't shoot your self ,since you can't spell I hope you can read(SAFETY)
> *


YOUR STUPED ELOGNEGR YOU CAN GET KILLED WITH YOU SAFETY ON DONT DO THAT KEEP IT READY YOU NEVER NO :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

just got back happy scores first


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 09:17 PM~9262981
> *OK THEN IF YOU SAY SO ELOGNEGRO ARE YOU COMEING ON FRIDAY EVERY ONE WANT`S TO MEET YOU :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HE WILL BE A NO SHOW HE IS hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 09:22 PM~9263033
> *just got back happy scores first
> *


DID CHIPPIN D CHIP ....


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Nov 19 2007, 08:24 PM~9263050
> *DID CHIPPIN D CHIP ....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 09:22 PM~9263033
> *just got back happy scores first
> *


GOOD JOB HAPPY THEY DID NOT WONT TO HOPP YOU MAN CHIPPER D AND BIG JHON WHAT HAPPEN WITH YOU MY BOY`S :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 09:25 PM~9263059
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


SO WHATS THE SCORE NOW .


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

what happen to your boy elnegro ray


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Nov 19 2007, 09:24 PM~9263050
> *DID CHIPPIN D CHIP ....
> *


DEN 34 TEN 2O


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 09:15 PM~9262950
> *A DOUBLE WHAT THEN :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


FOUR DOOR


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> quote=Final Fantacy L.A.,Nov 19 2007, 09:06 PM~9262864]
> WHATEVER[/SIZE]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Nov 19 2007, 09:26 PM~9263079
> *SO WHATS THE SCORE NOW .
> *


DAN 34 TEN 20


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 09:28 PM~9263090
> *what happen to your boy elnegro ray
> *


I DONT NO MAY BE HE GOT SHOT MY BOY HE FOR GOT TO TAKE HIS SAFETY OFF DAM IT THAT MEAN`S WE WILL NOT SEE HIM ON FRIDAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 19 2007, 07:52 PM~9262742
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH A FOUR DOOR
> *


THAT'S WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND.I HAVE A CAPRICE FIVE DOOR WAGON AND I WANT TO DO IT IN TO A CAPRICE NOMAD,LIKE THE ONE THEY ALREADY HAVE ONE.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 09:38 PM~9263169
> *THAT'S WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND.I HAVE A CAPRICE FIVE DOOR WAGON AND I WANT TO DO IT IN TO A CAPRICE NOMAD,LIKE THE ONE THEY ALREADY HAVE ONE.
> *


BETTER GET A BETTER JOB THEN WAL. THEN MAY BE YOU CAN DO SOMETHING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 08:20 PM~9263005
> *ITS ALL GOOD STOP KISS ASS KNOW BODY WONTS TO TALK TO YOU MR KNOW BODY
> *


YOU AND YOUR HOMIE RAY GIVE ME A HEADACHE EVERYTIME YOU GUYS POST SOMETHING.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 08:36 PM~9263161
> *I DONT NO MAY BE HE GOT SHOT MY BOY HE FOR GOT TO TAKE HIS SAFETY OFF DAM IT THAT MEAN`S WE WILL NOT SEE HIM ON FRIDAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOMIE I'M A REAL OG HOOD.I KNOW HOW TO HANDLE A GUN.AND I NEVER KEEP MY SHIT ON SAFTY.ITS ALWAYS READY TO WHAT IT DO.LATS TIME I HEARD YOU LIVE BY THE BEACH,I KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW YOUR MALIBUS MOST WANTED.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 09:44 PM~9263232
> *YOU AND YOUR HOMIE RAY GIVE ME A HEADACHE EVERYTIME YOU GUYS POST SOMETHING.
> *


YOU ARE A HEADACHE HOMIE :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 09:51 PM~9263287
> *HOMIE I'M A REAL OG HOOD.I KNOW HOW TO HANDLE A GUN.AND I NEVER KEEP MY SHIT ON SAFTY.ITS ALWAYS READY TO WHAT IT DO.LATS TIME I HEARD YOU LIVE BY THE BEACH,I KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW YOUR MALIBUS MOST WANTED.
> *


to what kind of car doggie :biggrin: im looking for a 63 hood myself :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 09:51 PM~9263287
> *HOMIE I'M A REAL OG HOOD.I KNOW HOW TO HANDLE A GUN.AND I NEVER KEEP MY SHIT ON SAFTY.ITS ALWAYS READY TO WHAT IT DO.LATS TIME I HEARD YOU LIVE BY THE BEACH,I KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW YOUR MALIBUS MOST WANTED.
> *


OK IF YOU SAY SO IF YOU WANA NO WHER I LIVE JUST ASK AND I WILL TELL YOU I DONT HIDE FROM NO ONE :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 08:57 PM~9263355
> *to what kind of car doggie :biggrin:  im looking for a 63 hood myself :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 09:51 PM~9263287
> *HOMIE I'M A REAL OG HOOD.I KNOW HOW TO HANDLE A GUN.AND I NEVER KEEP MY SHIT ON SAFTY.ITS ALWAYS READY TO WHAT IT DO.LATS TIME I HEARD YOU LIVE BY THE BEACH,I KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW YOUR MALIBUS MOST WANTED.
> *


these nuts in your mouth :roflmao: :roflmao: you a fool homie you ain't no gangster we some real 'G;s homie ask around


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

ray what up nigg dont let a pussy get u worked up


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 09:59 PM~9263385
> *these nuts in your mouth :roflmao:  :roflmao: you a fool homie you ain't no gangster we some real 'G;s homie ask around
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

what up big x allstars baby boy


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 19 2007, 10:01 PM~9263401
> *ray what up nigg dont let a pussy get u worked up
> *


NEVER THAT MY BOY G YOU NO ME I GOT GIVE A FUCK I ANT GOT SHIT TO LOSE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

SMOKE1 WEE NEED TO HOP HOMIE FRIDAY CUZZ


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

DON'T TRIP ONH THIS FOOL RAY HE'S SOME LITTLE KIDS THAT PLAYS WITH MODELS HOMIE DON'T TRIP HOMIE YOU KNOW WHATS UP DOGGIE


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

hahah i see you lil old ladie :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:04 PM~9263433
> *DON'T TRIP ONH THIS FOOL RAY HE'S SOME LITTLE KIDS THAT PLAYS WITH MODELS HOMIE DON'T TRIP HOMIE YOU KNOW WHATS UP DOGGIE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 09:38 PM~9263169
> *THAT'S WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND.I HAVE A CAPRICE FIVE DOOR BRADY BUNCH HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO WONDER YOU WORK AT WALMART :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU CAN'T EVEN AFFORD A REAL CAR YET :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:05 PM~9263441
> *hahah i see you lil old ladie :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I SEE YOU TO FOO READY FOR FRIDAY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 09:03 PM~9263430
> *SMOKE1 WEE NEED TO HOP HOMIE FRIDAY CUZZ
> *


whut up snoop cuzz


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:05 PM~9263441
> *hahah i see you lil old ladie :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP NEPHEW


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 10:07 PM~9263471
> *whut up snoop cuzz
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WHAT UP OLDTIMER


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:06 PM~9263461
> *I SEE YOU TO FOO READY FOR FRIDAY
> *


IT ON AND CRACKING LIKE DARROLS BIG ASS HOTDOGG LIPPS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:09 PM~9263497
> *IT ON AND CRACKING LIKE DARROLS BIG ASS HOTDOGG LIPPS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 08:59 PM~9263385
> *these nuts in your mouth :roflmao:  :roflmao: you a fool homie you ain't no gangster we some real 'G;s homie ask around
> *


YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ME FOOL,I CAN HAVE YOUR OWN HOMIES CHECK YOU IF I WANT.AND YOU BETTER BELIVE THAT.I'M DEEM IN THE STREETS.AND IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHO I AM LET ME KNOW. PURO TIJUNA BC. C.A.F .


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 10:13 PM~9263535
> *YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ME FOOL,I CAN HAVE YOUR OWN HOMIES CHECK YOU IF I WANT.AND YOU BETTER BELIVE THAT.I'M DEEM IN THE STREETS.AND IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHO I AM LET ME KNOW. PURO TIJUNA BC.  C.A.F .
> *


EL OGNEGRO IS A KNOW BODY ESE


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:09 PM~9263490
> *WHAT UP OLDTIMER
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 10:13 PM~9263535
> *YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ME FOOL,I CAN HAVE YOUR OWN HOMIES CHECK YOU IF I WANT.AND YOU BETTER BELIVE THAT.I'M DEEM IN THE STREETS.AND IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHO I AM LET ME KNOW. PURO TIJUNA BC.  C.A.F .
> *


 I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU WAS FROM T-FLATS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 10:13 PM~9263535
> *YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ME FOOL,I CAN HAVE YOUR OWN HOMIES CHECK YOU IF I WANT.AND YOU BETTER BELIVE THAT.I'M DEEM IN THE STREETS.AND IF YOU WANT TO KNOW WHO I AM LET ME KNOW. PURO TIJUNA BC.  C.A.F .
> *


HANDLE IT ESE..... FUCK YOU HOMIE


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 09:06 PM~9263458
> *THATS BRADY BUNCH HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO WONDER YOU WORK AT WALMART :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU CAN'T EVEN AFFORD A REAL CAR YET :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH WHAT EVER,BUT ITS MINE.I DON'T CLAIM MY HOMIES CARS AND BORROW THEM TO JOIN A CLUB.I CAN POST ALL MY HOMIES CARS AND SAY THAT THEIR MINE TOO.YOU JUST A FAKE.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:18 PM~9263580
> *HANDLE IT ESE..... FUCK YOU HOMIE
> *


KICK BACK BIG VGV :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:16 PM~9263562
> *<span style='color:blue'>SPELLCHECK DOGGIE NNNNNOOOOO BBBOOODDDYYY*


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:16 PM~9263562
> *EL OGNEGRO IS A KNOW BODY ESE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 09:18 PM~9263580
> *HANDLE IT ESE..... FUCK YOU HOMIE
> *


 :werd:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:19 PM~9263592
> *SPELLCHECK DOGGIE NNNNNOOOOO BBBOOODDDYYY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 10:19 PM~9263587
> *YEAH WHAT EVER,BUT ITS MINE.I DON'T CLAIM MY HOMIES CARS AND BORROW THEM TO JOIN A CLUB.I CAN POST ALL MY HOMIES CARS AND SAY THAT THEIR MINE TOO.YOU JUST A FAKE.
> *


ILL POST MY CARSSSS WHERES YOUR OH I FORGOT YOU DON'T GOT ONE HOTWHEELS DON'T COUNT :angry: LET ME TELL YOU I GOT MORE THEN ONE HOMIE THEY AIN'T MY HOMIES ILL LET MY HOMIES SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 10:20 PM~9263605
> *:werd:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 09:18 PM~9263578
> *I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU WAS FROM T-FLATS :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT CVTF.BUT I WAS BORN IN TJ.BC.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:22 PM~9263638
> *ILL POST MY CARSSSS WHERES YOUR OH I FORGOT YOU DON'T GOT ONE HOTWHEELS DON'T COUNT :angry:  LET ME TELL YOU I GOT MORE THEN ONE HOMIE THEY AIN'T MY HOMIES ILL LET MY HOMIES SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:19 PM~9263590
> *KICK BACK BIG VGV :biggrin:
> *


NO ITS 11 ELEVEN ST. RANCKER :biggrin: WHATS UP JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 10:23 PM~9263648
> *THAT'S RIGHT CVTF.BUT I WAS BORN IN TJ.BC.
> *


 HE DONT NO WHER HE`S FROM :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 10:23 PM~9263648
> *THAT'S RIGHT CVTF.BUT I WAS BORN IN TJ.BC.
> *


YOUR JUST A BIG BOY THATS GOT LOST SO GO BACK TO TJ HOMIE WERE YOU BELONG


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:24 PM~9263661
> *NO ITS 11 ELEVEN ST. RANCKER :biggrin:  WHATS UP JOEY :biggrin:
> *


JUST HERE HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 10:23 PM~9263648
> *THAT'S RIGHT CVTF.BUT I WAS BORN IN TJ.BC.
> *


PURO PAISA THERE AIN'T NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT BUT YOUR A LAME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DRIVING A PIASA BUNCH MOBILE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 19 2007, 10:28 PM~9263704
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:26 PM~9263691
> *PURO PAISA THERE AIN'T NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT BUT YOUR A LAME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DRIVING A PIASA BUNCH MOBILE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 10:25 PM~9263672
> *HE DONT NO WHER HE`S FROM :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HE'S FROM PUTO :biggrin: I MEAN PLUTO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:33 PM~9263765
> *HE'S FROM PUTO :biggrin: I MEAN PLUTO :biggrin:
> *


YES HE IS


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> [/quot :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> > [/quot :biggrin:
> 
> 
> s-up :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

IM OUT FOOL... ILL HIT YOU UP TOMMORROW RAY LATER SWEETCHEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:43 PM~9263871
> *IM OUT FOOL... ILL HIT YOU UP TOMMORROW RAY LATER SWEETCHEEKS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:43 PM~9263871
> *IM OUT FOOL... ILL HIT YOU UP TOMMORROW RAY LATER SWEETCHEEKS :biggrin:
> *


OK LEVA SUCK A NUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 10:44 PM~9263884
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP SPIKE ILL HIT YOU UP TOMMORROW... LATER PEACHES :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:47 PM~9263910
> *WHAT UP SPIKE ILL HIT YOU UP TOMMORROW... LATER PEACHES :biggrin:
> *


DAM SPIKE I DID NOT NO THAT YOU FUCK WITH PUTOS :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 10:51 PM~9263940
> *DAM SPIKE I DID NOT NO THAT YOU FUCK WITH PUTOS :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL HE FUCKS WITH JOTO'S LIKE YOU :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 10:51 PM~9263940
> *DAM SPIKE I DID NOT NO THAT YOU FUCK WITH PUTOS :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I HEARD YOU LIKE WEARING YOUR G-STRING BACKWARDS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IF ANGEL LOOKS LIKE A BEAVER 2 YOU GIVE ME A THUMBS UP IF NOT GIVE ME A THUMBS DOWN


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

come on my boyz theres enough big nuts 4 everyone :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:59 PM~9263991
> *IF ANGEL LOOKS LIKE A BEAVER 2 YOU GIVE ME A THUMBS UP IF NOT GIVE ME A THUMBS DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: more then one a :biggrin: million


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:59 PM~9263991
> *IF ANGEL LOOKS LIKE A BEAVER 2 YOU GIVE ME A THUMBS UP IF NOT GIVE ME A THUMBS DOWN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 18 2007, 11:36 PM~9257126
> *My Webpage
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:09 PM~9263497
> *IT ON AND CRACKING LIKE DARROLS BIG ASS HOTDOGG LIPPS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:03 PM~9264024
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 09:59 PM~9263991
> *IF ANGEL LOOKS LIKE A BEAVER 2 YOU GIVE ME A THUMBS UP IF NOT GIVE ME A THUMBS DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 10:06 PM~9264059
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THATS 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WHY DONT THEY HAVE THE FUCK YOU FACE YET?????


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:59 PM~9263991
> *IF ANGEL LOOKS LIKE A BEAVER 2 YOU GIVE ME A THUMBS UP IF NOT GIVE ME A THUMBS DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:03 PM~9264029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale theif


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:03 PM~9264029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale theif


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:08 PM~9264071
> *BECAUSE BEAVERS DONT HAVE A FUCK YOU FACE</span>*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:10 PM~9264089
> *BECAUSE BEAVERS DONT HAVE A FUCK YOU FACE
> *


they got the ohhhhh face :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:59 PM~9263991
> *<span style='color:red'>YES SIR,,,, BEAVER BOY SURE DOES!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 19 2007, 10:08 PM~9264073
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OK ANGEL YOUR A BEAVER THATS 3 :thumbsup: ITS OFFICIAL YOUR A BEAVER


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:11 PM~9264102
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> YES SIR,,,, BEAVER BOY SURE DOES!!!!!!!!
> *


4 :thumbsup: 4 THE BEAVER


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 19 2007, 11:11 PM~9264102
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> YES SIR,,,, BEAVER BOY SURE DOES!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP ARMAN OPPS I MEAN JOHN :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:13 PM~9264129
> *4  :thumbsup: 4 THE BEAVER
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:14 PM~9264136
> *WHATS UP ARMAN OPPS I MEAN JOHN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:13 PM~9264129
> *4  :thumbsup: 4 THE BEAVER
> *


what up big d :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

IF YOU THINK DERROLS LOOKS LIKE AN OVERSIZED WEBBSTER WITH A 1/2 CROC ARM PUT A THUMBS UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 11:15 PM~9264148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:16 PM~9264159
> *IF YOU THINK DERROLS LOOKS LIKE AN OVERSIZED WEBBSTER WITH A 1/2 CROC ARM PUT A THUMBS UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 10:15 PM~9264148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY BOY ANGEL THE BEAVER


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 11:16 PM~9264159
> *IF YOU THINK DERROLS LOOKS LIKE AN OVERSIZED WEBBSTER WITH A 1/2 CROC ARM PUT A THUMBS UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:16 PM~9264159
> *IF YOU THINK DERROLS LOOKS LIKE AN OVERSIZED WEBBSTER WITH A 1/2 CROC ARM PUT A THUMBS UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 11:16 PM~9264166
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THATS 1 WEBBSTERDILE


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 11:14 PM~9264136
> *WHATS UP ARMAN OPPS I MEAN JOHN :biggrin:
> *


OK MISTER IM TAKING MY KIDS TO PARK AND ALL U DID WAS STAY YOUR BIG 15" INCH BUMPER KIT ON THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD ON YOUR BED!!!!1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:16 PM~9264159
> *IF YOU THINK DERROLS LOOKS LIKE AN OVERSIZED WEBBSTER WITH A 1/2 CROC ARM PUT A THUMBS UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

leave me alone


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 19 2007, 10:15 PM~9264154
> *what up big d :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MY BOY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:18 PM~9264183
> *OK MISTER IM TAKING MY KIDS TO PARK AND ALL U DID WAS STAY YOUR BIG 15" INCH BUMPER KIT ON THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD ON YOUR BED!!!!1 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT IS TRUE MY BOY


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 11:16 PM~9264159
> *OH YEAH LITTLE WEBSTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 10:18 PM~9264188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

we going to do dis friday


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 11:08 PM~9264074
> *orale theif
> *


sorry i saw that after seein the video of that lincoln,thats what i felt like doin though.... :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 10:18 PM~9264188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS ANGEL ? LOOKS LIKE HIM 2 ME


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:21 PM~9264215
> *sorry i saw that after seein the video of that lincoln,thats what i felt like doin though.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: come down on friday and get a close up


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:20 PM~9264204
> *OH YEAH LITTLE WEBSTER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK YOU COMBINATON


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 11:21 PM~9264219
> *:thumbsup: come down on friday and get a close up
> *


2 states away homie,there is a hop happenin this weekend up here too,

FUCKED UP SHIT IS I HAVE TO MISS ALL OF IT BECAUSE I HAVE TO WORK!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


oh well ill be makin some money while i was wishin i was at the hop,and in a warmer place... :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 19 2007, 10:21 PM~9264213
> *we going to do dis friday
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:23 PM~9264236
> *2 states away homie,there is a hop happenin this weekend up here too,
> 
> FUCKED UP SHIT IS I HAVE TO MISS ALL OF IT BECAUSE I HAVE TO WORK!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


its all good as long as you get your ride on g


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 19 2007, 11:18 PM~9264183
> *OK MISTER IM TAKING MY KIDS TO PARK AND ALL U DID WAS STAY YOUR BIG 15" INCH BUMPER KIT ON THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD ON YOUR BED!!!!1 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up manteca webster and alvin!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 11:21 PM~9264217
> *IS THIS ANGEL ? LOOKS LIKE HIM 2 ME
> *


all he needs is his le camino :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2007, 10:26 PM~9264250
> *was up manteca webster and alvin!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


orale meng


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2007, 10:26 PM~9264250
> *was up manteca webster and alvin!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


IS THIS THE CROCK HUNTER AKA FAT ASS BABY SLING SHOTS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BIG D


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:29 PM~9264266
> *IS THIS THE CROCK HUNTER AKA FAT ASS BABY SLING SHOTS
> *


a k a flammin titties


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 10:27 PM~9264254
> *all he needs is his le camino :biggrin:
> *


YEA IN HIS ASS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:29 PM~9264268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:29 PM~9264268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:29 PM~9264266
> *IS THIS THE CROCK HUNTER AKA FAT ASS BABY SLING SHOTS
> *


yes sir dirty boy!!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:29 PM~9264268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks like the right cylinder is leaking or the dump is fucked up


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 10:18 PM~9264188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 11:29 PM~9264268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YOU TALMMBOUT WEBBSTER


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 11:24 PM~9264246
> *its all good as long as you get your ride on g
> *


soon as i get my liscence back i will be  


fuckin suspended liscence shit sux :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up crusty d!!! :0 :0 :0 :0   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2007, 10:34 PM~9264307
> *was up crusty d!!! :0  :0  :0  :0      :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

SMOKE1 THIS WHATS HE LOOKS LIKE


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:33 PM~9264303
> *soon as i get my liscence back i will be
> fuckin suspended liscence shit sux :angry:
> *


i can get you one for 35 bucks here outside the swapmeet


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:35 PM~9264311
> *SMOKE1 THIS WHATS HE LOOKS LIKE
> 
> 
> ...


i :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: is that big john!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 11:36 PM~9264315
> *i can get you one for 35 bucks here outside the swapmeet
> *


if its washington state that might work :biggrin: 

oh wait half the cops here know me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

lets just say it aint hard to miss me.. :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2007, 11:26 PM~9264250
> *was up manteca webster and alvin!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *










a!!happy whats up :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 10:37 PM~9264323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: exactly


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Joey I see you looking at lay it low, but if you put the food down maybe you can spell better!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 10:37 PM~9264323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks more like joey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:38 PM~9264332
> *Hey Joey I see you looking at lay it low, but if you put the food down maybe you can spell better!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn joey save the cake for friday


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCKING HAPPY ON HALLOWEEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 10:39 PM~9264341
> *damn joey save the cake for friday
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 07:34 PM~9262155
> *whut up heights i need my 90 peices bring them on friday
> *


im not going down ther right now but is beaver going ?? ill shot them to him


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

trust me it aint hard to miss this face


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:40 PM~9264346
> *FUCKING HAPPY ON HALLOWEEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:41 PM~9264355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when you button your shirts anybody would recognize


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 11:42 PM~9264359
> *when you button your shirts anybody would recognize
> *


lol thats me at my other job homie,and that shirt aint buttoned,i just closed it because i didnt want the red to show more of (wrong color got ordered for car club shirts)


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 11:38 PM~9264332
> *Hey Joey I see you looking at lay it low, but if you put the food down maybe you can spell better!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:44 PM~9264365
> *lol thats me at my other job homie,and that shirt aint buttoned,i just closed it because i didnt want the red to show more of (wrong color got ordered for car club shirts)
> *


i like red :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 11:45 PM~9264372
> *i like red  :0
> *


ok


our shirts were supposed to be black with silver plaques..


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:35 PM~9264311
> *SMOKE1 THIS WHATS HE LOOKS LIKE
> 
> 
> ...


that cool fat boy u stand next to me we look like a number 10 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:46 PM~9264376
> *ok
> our shirts were supposed to be black with silver plaques..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:40 PM~9264346
> *FUCKING HAPPY ON HALLOWEEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 19 2007, 10:46 PM~9264379
> *that cool fat boy u stand next to me we look like a number 10 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 11:47 PM~9264384
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we gettin black dickies shirts done now.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

so if ya in the nw and see a short homie with a 2x black dickies button up on and a camera in hand you will know its me... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 11:38 PM~9264332
> *Hey Joey I see you looking at lay it low, but if you put the food down maybe you can spell better!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ITS OFFICIAL BIG JOHN TOOK THE WIN TODAY!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:50 PM~9264407
> *ITS OFFICIAL BIG JOHN TOOK THE WIN TODAY!!!!!! :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 11:50 PM~9264407
> *ITS OFFICIAL BIG JOHN TOOK THE WIN TODAY!!!!!! :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:44 PM~9264365
> *lol thats me at my other job homie,and that shirt aint buttoned,i just closed it because i didnt want the red to show more of (wrong color got ordered for car club shirts)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 19 2007, 10:50 PM~9264407
> *ITS OFFICIAL BIG JOHN TOOK THE WIN TODAY!!!!!! :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:49 PM~9264395
> *we gettin black dickies shirts done now.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> so if ya in the nw and see a short homie with a 2x black dickies button up on and a camera in hand you will know its me... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 19 2007, 10:40 PM~9264349
> *im not going down ther right now but is beaver going ?? ill shot them to him
> *


just dont give him the wood dash or door panels they wont make it


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 11:56 PM~9264438
> *just dont give him the wood dash or door panels they wont make it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 10:56 PM~9264438
> *just dont give him the wood dash or door panels they wont make it
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 19 2007, 11:52 PM~9264419
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thank you,im the kinda silent partner in business for RIDERCHRONICLES LOWRIDER DVDS :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 11:53 PM~9264429
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*JOEMAN Mar 2007 3,062 68 0.95%* 
*bighpray Sep 2007 603 66 0.92%* 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 21,323 59 0.82% 
supreme Mar 2005 4,409 58 0.81% 
*vengence Sep 2005 13,938 51 0.71% *
*mister x Feb 2006 448 51 0.71% *
OGDinoe1 Apr 2005 3,134 50 0.70% 
show-bound Apr 2004 4,429 49 0.68% 
Roma Mar 2005 3,341 48 0.67% 
juangotti Jul 2006 9,616 48 0.67% 


DAMN YALL WE BEEN REALLY BUSY TYPIN TODAY/TONIGHT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 11:06 PM~9264482
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> JOEMAN Mar 2007 3,062 68 0.95%
> ...


we stay busy busting keyboard car and everything


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

CAN ANYBODY GUESS WHO THIS IS??????? COULD IT BE........ BEAVER BOY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 20 2007, 12:24 AM~9264732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :ugh: :ugh: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 19 2007, 10:59 PM~9263991
> *IF ANGEL LOOKS LIKE A BEAVER 2 YOU GIVE ME A THUMBS UP IF NOT GIVE ME A THUMBS DOWN
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

GOOD MORNING RAY.I WANT TO BE YOUR BOY,I DON'T WANT TO BE YOUR ENEMY NO MORE.CAN WE BE BOYS OR WHAT,


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 20 2007, 09:18 AM~9265795
> *GOOD MORNING RAY.I WANT TO BE YOUR BOY,I DON'T WANT TO BE YOUR ENEMY NO MORE.CAN WE BE BOYS OR WHAT,
> *


a bigray slap that bitch :twak: :twak:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Nov 20 2007, 10:22 AM~9265820
> *a bigray slap that bitch :twak:  :twak:
> *


Better,pistol slap that fool.


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 19 2007, 10:38 PM~9263169
> *THAT'S WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND.I HAVE A CAPRICE FIVE DOOR WAGON AND I WANT TO DO IT IN TO A CAPRICE NOMAD,LIKE THE ONE THEY ALREADY HAVE ONE.
> *


SHIT MY WAGON IS A 1 DOOR!!!WHAT YOU WANA DO?IM TAKING IT TO THE NEXT LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 20 2007, 12:24 AM~9264732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: looks like angel 2 me my boy


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:0 :0 


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 19 2007, 11:37 PM~9264323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 20 2007, 12:15 AM~9264502
> *we stay busy busting keyboard car and everything
> *


sounds good... :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2007, 11:47 PM~9264389
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> THE ONLY THING MISSING IS HES EYES TO BE CLOSED


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

WAZ UP ANGEL I SEE U


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol hey joe how you work on cars and be on here at same time?

lol hows the shop comin big homie


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 20 2007, 11:31 AM~9267038
> *lol hey joe how you work on cars and be on here at same time?
> 
> lol hows the shop comin big homie
> *


Its cumin in your mouth.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Nov 20 2007, 12:04 PM~9267315
> *Its cumin in your mouth.
> *












:0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> :0
> [/quo is that manteca x playing with his wilbur .. :0 :0 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

IM COMING TO BREAK EVERYBODY OFF EVEN GARCIAS CUSTOMS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 20 2007, 12:54 PM~9267686
> *IM COMING TO BREAK EVERYBODY OFF EVEN GARCIAS CUSTOMS
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :buttkick: :buttkick: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ur going to break off these!!!! granpa said was up on friday he wants to wrestle in front of everybody :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 20 2007, 01:54 PM~9267686
> *IM COMING TO BREAK EVERYBODY OFF EVEN GARCIAS CUSTOMS
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2007, 01:57 PM~9267707
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ur going to break off these!!!! granpa said was up on friday he wants to wrestle in front of everybody :0  :0
> *


COME ON BRING IT ON ILL SHAKE HIS OLD ASS OFF


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 20 2007, 01:00 PM~9267738
> *COME ON  BRING IT ON ILL SHAKE HIS OLD ASS OFF
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up alvin i see u !!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 20 2007, 12:42 PM~9267592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> > :0
> > [/quo is that manteca x playing with his wilbur .. :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> nah im sucking on your titties :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 20 2007, 09:06 PM~9270606
> *nah im sucking on your titties :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

swimming pool paint :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pasadena gettin clowned on

http://youtube.com/watch?v=03BUcRI22CY&feature=related


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Nov 20 2007, 09:32 PM~9271184
> *swimming pool paint  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  pasadena gettin clowned on
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=03BUcRI22CY&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Nov 20 2007, 09:32 PM~9271184
> *swimming pool paint  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  pasadena gettin clowned on
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=03BUcRI22CY&feature=related
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2007, 10:47 PM~9271271
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :nono: :nono:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

big john where you been at???? making them movies huh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

aint these the two fools from the movie boody call!!!!!!!
you got to munch it, before you crunch it!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 20 2007, 11:54 PM~9272035
> *big john where you been at???? making them movies huh!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 12:58 AM~9272058
> *aint these the two fools from the movie boody call!!!!!!!
> you got to munch it, before you crunch it!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship: :worship: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCKING HAPPY PUT SOME CLOTHES ON NOBODY WANTS TO SEE YOUR FLAMING CHEE CHEES


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 12:58 AM~9272058
> *aint these the two fools from the movie boody call!!!!!!!
> you got to munch it, before you crunch it!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 21 2007, 01:03 AM~9272087
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 02:12 AM~9272412
> *FUCKING HAPPY PUT SOME CLOTHES ON NOBODY WANTS TO SEE YOUR FLAMING CHEE CHEES
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 02:12 AM~9272412
> *FUCKING HAPPY PUT SOME CLOTHES ON NOBODY WANTS TO SEE YOUR FLAMING CHEE CHEES
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 02:12 AM~9272412
> *FUCKING HAPPY PUT SOME CLOTHES ON NOBODY WANTS TO SEE YOUR FLAMING CHEE CHEES
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 20 2007, 11:58 PM~9272058
> *aint these the two fools from the movie boody call!!!!!!!
> you got to munch it, before you crunch it!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Nov 20 2007, 09:32 PM~9271184
> *swimming pool paint  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  pasadena gettin clowned on
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=03BUcRI22CY&feature=related
> *


CHEERLEADERS DONT LAST NOW GO EAT ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 20 2007, 11:58 PM~9272058
> *aint these the two fools from the movie boody call!!!!!!!
> you got to munch it, before you crunch it!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

PINKY DO YOU WANT SOME :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 21 2007, 09:36 AM~9273978
> *PINKY DO YOU WANT SOME  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HELL YA ILL GIVE YOU SOME AND THE REST OF YOUR TEAM ALL HIGHS,WITH A SINGLE!!! BUILT FOR LITTLE JOHN THEN ILL MAKE IT A DOUBLE FOR THE REST OF YOUR MAGNETS :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 21 2007, 09:41 AM~9274025
> *HELL YA ILL GIVE YOU SOME AND THE REST OF YOUR TEAM ALL HIGHS,WITH A SINGLE!!! BUILT FOR LITTLE JOHN THEN ILL MAKE IT A DOUBLE FOR THE REST OF YOUR MAGNETS :0  :0  :twak:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 21 2007, 10:41 AM~9274025
> *HELL YA ILL GIVE YOU SOME AND THE REST OF YOUR TEAM ALL HIGHS,WITH A SINGLE!!! BUILT FOR LITTLE JOHN THEN ILL MAKE IT A DOUBLE FOR THE REST OF YOUR MAGNETS :0  :0  :twak:
> *


 :around: :nono: hno: hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 11:52 AM~9274110
> *:around:  :nono:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HERE WE GO!!!!LINE UM UP,SINGLES FIRST THEN ILL BREAK THE REST OFF.I KNOW EVERYONE AND THERE MOMAS ON HERE ARE FROM TEAM ALL HIGHS(CAUSE YOU ALL DREAM) SO START THE HATE MANIACOS STILL #1


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 21 2007, 10:56 AM~9274150
> *HERE WE GO!!!!LINE UM UP,SINGLES FIRST THEN ILL BREAK THE REST OFF.I KNOW EVERYONE AND THERE MOMAS ON HERE ARE FROM TEAM ALL HIGHS(CAUSE YOU ALL DREAM) SO START THE HATE MANIACOS STILL #1
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 01:12 PM~9274679
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


WHAT UP HAPPY?WHY YOU CRYING?DONT TRIP HOMIE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES,YOU SHOULDNT HAVE LET HER TAKE A PIC OF YOU LIKE THAT!!IT ALWAYS ENDS UP ONLINE  WHAT UP OLD MAN I MEAN 007,DID YOU SHOW THEM PICS OF MY SETUP ALREADY?I DONT GIVE A FUCK ITS A SINGLE AND THEN IT WILL BE A DOUBLE FOR ALL THIS TAG TEAMING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 12:58 AM~9272058
> *aint these the two fools from the movie boody call!!!!!!!
> you got to munch it, before you crunch it!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 21 2007, 11:17 AM~9274694
> *WHAT UP HAPPY?WHY YOU CRYING?DONT TRIP HOMIE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES,YOU SHOULDNT HAVE LET HER TAKE A PIC OF YOU LIKE THAT!!IT ALWAYS ENDS UP ONLINE  WHAT UP OLD MAN I MEAN 007,DID YOU SHOW THEM PICS OF MY SETUP ALREADY?I DONT GIVE A FUCK ITS A SINGLE AND THEN IT WILL BE A DOUBLE FOR ALL THIS TAG TEAMING :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HAPPYS GOT A TV SHOW NOW!!!!! :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 11:35 AM~9274805
> *HAPPYS GOT A TV SHOW NOW!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead: im going to break u off!!! friday at big johns!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 01:35 PM~9274805
> *HAPPYS GOT A TV SHOW NOW!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY HAPPY ATLEAST YOU WILL MAKE MONEY OFF THIS NOT LIKE THE PIC YOU TOOK WITH YOUR GREEN BRA.SHIT DONT TRIP THEY GOT OSCAR LIKE THAT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 21 2007, 11:39 AM~9274837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY HAPPY ATLEAST YOU WILL MAKE MONEY OFF THIS NOT LIKE THE PIC YOU TOOK WITH YOUR GREEN BRA.SHIT DONT TRIP THEY GOT OSCAR LIKE THAT
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 12:35 PM~9274805
> *HAPPYS GOT A TV SHOW NOW!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW THIS MATHERFUCKER WAS :werd: BUT DON'T TRIP HAPPY YOUR STILL A HUMENBEIN WE STILL LIKE U ???????????NOT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

see u angel


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 21 2007, 05:16 PM~9277235
> *see u angel
> *


i see u u fucken chipmunk!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

*HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO YOU GUYS FROM A MAJESTIC COMPTON MEMBER!* :wave:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

peter piper tonite any 1 rollin


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

_*ANGEL!!!*_


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

*manteca x get out of da beach!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

angel trying to creep up on a fool!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 07:19 PM~9278191
> *manteca x get out of da beach!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: oh no you didnt


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

angels back yard!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 07:19 PM~9278191
> *manteca x get out of da beach!!!
> 
> 
> ...


orale torta


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

manteca x at angels house in vegas!![SIZE=14]


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

damn happy where is angel


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

mantecas wife!![IMG]http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb145/TeeganHargreaves/i92471555_12094_2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

mantecas wife!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up darryl!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 02:12 AM~9272412
> *HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE FUCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/i]*


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

BEAVER BOYS BABY PIC!!!!!!!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 21 2007, 09:52 PM~9279076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 21 2007, 09:58 PM~9279132
> *DAMN HOMIE!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TO BAD HE LIKE THEM BIG REAL BIG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 21 2007, 09:58 PM~9279132
> *DAMN HOMIE!!!!!!
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

angel when he was a boy scout!!! :0 :0 :0 </span></span>


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 21 2007, 12:17 PM~9274694
> *WHAT UP HAPPY?WHY YOU CRYING?DONT TRIP HOMIE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES,YOU SHOULDNT HAVE LET HER TAKE A PIC OF YOU LIKE THAT!!IT ALWAYS ENDS UP ONLINE  WHAT UP OLD MAN I MEAN 007,DID YOU SHOW THEM PICS OF MY SETUP ALREADY?I DONT GIVE A FUCK ITS A SINGLE AND THEN IT WILL BE A DOUBLE FOR ALL THIS TAG TEAMING :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


a true single not having someone pull it down from the door :0 :thumbsup: straight up big "M" maniacos that is


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 21 2007, 08:46 PM~9278448
> *damn happy where is angel
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 12:02 AM~9279856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 08:42 PM~9278401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 07:10 PM~9278103
> *ANGEL!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Nov 22 2007, 06:46 AM~9280693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

this is crybaby alex.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

granpa after he gets broke off!![IMG]http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc298/bob-o_05/notdead.gif[/IMG]


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 10:35 PM~9285467
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 09:42 PM~9285510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


granpa


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

waawaawahhahahahhahahahahhahahhahahhahahahhaha
ahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaahahhahahahahahhaahhaaa
aaha
ahahahahahhahahahahhahahahaha
aha
ha
ahah
ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
ah
ah
ha
ha
ah
aha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

just mike d doing alittle SPRING CLEANING!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 09:50 PM~9285566
> *just mike d doing alittle SPRING CLEANING!! :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:45 PM~9285533
> *waawaawahhahahahhahahahahhahahhahahhahahahhaha
> ahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaahahhahahahahahhaahhaaa
> aaha
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 22 2007, 10:01 PM~9285631
> *
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


easy killer


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

carefull granpa passing threw


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up popeye!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

take it easy angel!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

WATCH OUT THEY WILL GET THERE REVENGE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 10:09 PM~9285685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 11:07 PM~9285663
> *I MEAN TURKEY DAY*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up darryl


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:14 PM~9285715
> *I MEAN TURKEY DAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THIS IS HAPPY STUCK IN A BOX


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

DERROLS PROM DATE PIC


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

easy darryl


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:18 PM~9285743
> *DERROLS PROM DATE PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 22 2007, 10:21 PM~9285765
> *  HEY HAPPY LOOKING FOR A SNACK OR IS THAT YOUR FACE :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

SAYIN NO NAMES


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:24 PM~9285780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chippin darryl


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

HAPPY STOP BY THE SHOP TOMORROW SO ME AND BIG JOHN CAN REINFORCE YOUR BELLY....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 11:24 PM~9285787
> *chippin darryl
> *


U SAID IT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:29 PM~9285818
> *U SAID IT
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:34 PM~9285843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:35 PM~9285850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

HAPPY - THE NEXT TIME YOU MEET A GIRL DON'T FEED HER SOOO MUCH


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:35 PM~9285850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know you BRO!!! Go suck balls......This has nothing to do with you CockSucka


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

what up d


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 22 2007, 10:39 PM~9285876
> *Don't know you BRO!!! Go suck balls......This has nothing to do with you CockSucka
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

G YOUR TAKEING YOUR CAR RIGHT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:41 PM~9285884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


angel


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THE LIL OLD MANS NEWW HOPPER COMIG TO A RETIREMNET HOME NEAR YOU


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up joey u going up there so i can break u off too!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 22 2007, 11:39 PM~9285876
> *<span style='color:red'>U MIGHT NOT KNOW ME BUT U HAVE SEEN ME PLENTY OF TIMES ITS ALL FUN HOMIE DONT TRIP ILL MAKE FUN OF MYSELF I DONT CARE*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

HAPPY - VALENTINE'S DAY HASN'T COME YET....DON'T LET THEM SEE THIS PICTURE AGAIN , HIDE SHIT LIKE THIS


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 22 2007, 11:41 PM~9285884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 11:43 PM~9285898
> *was up joey u going up there  so i can break u off too!!!
> *


THE ONLT THING YOUR GOING TO BREAK IS BALL JOINT :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 11:42 PM~9285893
> *THE LIL OLD MANS NEWW HOPPER COMIG TO A RETIREMNET HOME NEAR YOU
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

darryl chill out!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

THIS IS HAPPY GETTING READY BEFORE THE HOP TOMORROW


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up joey!!!!![IMG]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/Ch3ls3aG/fatpeople.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 10:48 PM~9285924
> *was up joey!!!!![IMG]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/Ch3ls3aG/fatpeople.jpg[/IMG]
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

HAPPY ON LAY IT LOW AS WE SPEAK


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

[/SIZE]
[img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/vikingoddess/fat-1.jpg  was up manteca rex!!!


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 22 2007, 10:41 PM~9285888
> *G YOUR TAKEING YOUR CAR RIGHT
> *


 :thumbsup: if we still got ride


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

angel after i called him a beaver for the first time


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 22 2007, 10:52 PM~9285936
> *angel after i called him a beaver for the first time
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

hey happy at 2 months old already sporting a tanke top


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:53 PM~9285944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that joey


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 11:55 PM~9285950
> *is that joey
> *


NO THIS IS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

HAPPYS NEW IPOD COMMERCIAL


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 10:56 PM~9285955
> *NO THIS IS
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MIKE


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

beaver boy in about two months from now


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 22 2007, 10:59 PM~9285962
> *THATS MIKE
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 10:57 PM~9285957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 22 2007, 11:59 PM~9285962
> *THATS MIKE
> *


NO THIS IS MIKE!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 22 2007, 10:59 PM~9285962
> *THATS MIKE
> *


alright i was giving you a pass today for the holiday


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 22 2007, 10:59 PM~9285963
> *beaver boy in about two months from now
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 11:00 PM~9285969
> *NO THIS IS MIKE!
> 
> 
> ...


damn fool always recycling shit that is old


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 11:00 PM~9285969
> *NO THIS IS MIKE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

HAPPY UR A FOOL FOR THIS


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

darry and beaver how cute *******


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

DERROLL AFTER THE CRYBABY ALEX SERVED HIM


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

ANGEL, PLEASE DONT BITE THE WOOD IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

happy with a wig


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 11:55 PM~9285950
> *THATS HAPPY AND ALEX*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

beavers first teeth


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

I THINK THIS IZ THE REAL BIG JOHN.....WHA CHA THINK??


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

happy at the bbq tommorow


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

popeye in sincity and every where he goes


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

A OLD MAN THROW THIS SHIT ON AND TAKE YOUR OLD ASS TO BED! :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 11:17 PM~9286049
> *A OLD MAN THROW THIS SHIT ON AND TAKE YOUR OLD ASS TO BED! :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 23 2007, 12:19 AM~9286053
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












LOOK @ HAPPY... WORKING THE STRIPPER POLE...LOLL


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 23 2007, 12:13 AM~9286034
> *popeye in sincity and every where he goes
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THAT WAS ORIGINAL


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 23 2007, 12:34 AM~9286085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

ANGLES NEW NAME BEAVER KING


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 22 2007, 11:38 PM~9286093
> *  ANGLES NEW NAME BEAVER KING
> 
> 
> ...


all hale to the beaver king


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THE OLD MANS DAILY DRIVER!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 11:47 PM~9286114
> *THE OLD MANS DAILY DRIVER!!
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS SINGLE PUMP OLD MAN


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

YES SIR HERE HE IS ON THE GAS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WHAT UP NENE!!!!!1 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 11:58 PM~9286158
> *WHAT UP NENE!!!!!1 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 22 2007, 11:58 PM~9286158
> *WHAT UP NENE!!!!!1 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


whut up angel did you let him borrow your teeth :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 22 2007, 11:03 PM~9285987
> *darry and beaver  how cute  *******
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :loco: :loco:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:angry: fuck u beaver!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

d day


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

***** ray its going to be ok beaver boy stoll your girl


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

BIG UP`S TO ALL THE TEAM`S THAT WAS THER AT HOW HIGH TODAY MUCH LOVE EVERYONE GOT DOWN TODAY HAPPY BIG JHON JOEY MISTER X AND ANGEL BOY ME NICCA RAY G FROM OXNARD AND CHIPPER D O YA THE CHAP IS CHIPPER D HE GOT THAT ASS TODAY HE WAS THE MAN TO DAY MUCH LOVE TO MY TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS FUCK WHAT ANYONE HAS TO SAY O YA NO ONE GOT SHIT TO SAY AND IF YOU DO YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THER SO FUCK YOU AND BIG UP`S TO BIG FISH FOR COMEING DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 24 2007, 01:48 AM~9292903
> ****** ray its going to be ok beaver boy stoll your girl
> *


IT`S ALL GOOD BEAVER BOY LIKE`S BIG AND I MEAN BIG GIRL`S AND MY BOY SHE WAS NOT BIG SO THE ONLY WAY HE IS GOING TO GET AT HER IS IF GO`S WITH HIM TO ALL YOU CAN EAT AND MAN SHE IS GOING TO HAVE TO EAT A LOT AND I MEAN A LOT LET ME SEE SHE WAY`S 120 SO TO GET HER WHER BEAVER LIKE THEM SHE HAS TO WAY ABOUT 300 SO SHE`S GOT A LONG WAY`S TO GO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2007, 02:01 AM~9292922
> *
> *


WHAT`S UP HAPPY CHIPPER D GOT THAT ASS DAM IT WHAT HAPPEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 24 2007, 01:05 AM~9292927
> *WHAT`S UP HAPPY CHIPPER D GOT THAT ASS DAM IT WHAT HAPPEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 24 2007, 02:00 AM~9292918
> *IT`S ALL GOOD BEAVER BOY LIKE`S BIG AND I MEAN BIG GIRL`S AND MY BOY SHE WAS NOT BIG SO THE ONLY WAY HE IS GOING TO GET AT HER IS IF GO`S WITH HIM TO ALL YOU CAN EAT AND MAN SHE IS GOING TO HAVE TO EAT A LOT AND I MEAN A LOT LET ME SEE SHE WAY`S 120 SO TO GET HER WHER BEAVER LIKE THEM SHE HAS TO WAY ABOUT 300 SO SHE`S GOT A LONG WAY`S TO GO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


beaver boy just told me the girls he fucks with have to whiegh 250 to 350 and he was real serious about that he said something about a fat girl turns him on


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 24 2007, 02:07 AM~9292931
> *beaver boy just told me the girls he fucks with have to whiegh 250 to 350 and he was real serious about that he said something about a fat girl turns him on
> *


THIS MY BOY IS RIGHT BEAVER LIKE`S THEM BIG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

happy how did it feel 2 get broke off today


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 24 2007, 02:09 AM~9292935
> *happy how did it feel 2 get broke off today
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 24 2007, 01:09 AM~9292935
> *happy how did it feel 2 get broke off today
> *


too bad u didnt break me off!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 24 2007, 01:07 AM~9292931
> *beaver boy just told me the girls he fucks with have to whiegh 250 to 350 and he was real serious about that he said something about a fat girl turns him on
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

where is that fucken beaver at!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2007, 02:15 AM~9292947
> *where is that fucken beaver at!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


HIS SUCKING BIG JHON DICK RIGHT NOW SO JHON CAN GET HIS CAR TO WORK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 24 2007, 02:22 AM~9292955
> *HIS SUCKING BIG JHON DICK RIGHT NOW SO JHON CAN GET HIS CAR TO WORK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


oh ya beaver boy just like that :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 24 2007, 02:26 AM~9292960
> *oh ya beaver boy just like that :0
> *


I NEW IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

ray when we gonna kick it alone ray girl


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 21 2007, 02:12 AM~9272412
> *FUCKING HAPPY PUT SOME CLOTHES ON NOBODY WANTS TO SEE YOUR FLAMING CHEE CHEES
> 
> 
> ...


happy you look good in green


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 24 2007, 02:33 AM~9292965
> *ray when we gonna kick it alone ray girl
> *


WHAT THE FUCK YOU WONT ME TO DIG YOU OUT MY BOY BAM IT I DONT DO THAT MY BOY BUT YOU GOT BEAVER THER SO DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO MY BOY FUCK THEM LAS VEGAS BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 24 2007, 02:35 AM~9292972
> *happy you look good in green
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: thats gay


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 24 2007, 02:35 AM~9292973
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU WONT ME TO DIG YOU OUT MY BOY BAM IT I DONT DO THAT MY BOY BUT YOU GOT BEAVER THER SO DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO MY BOY FUCK THEM LAS VEGAS BOY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ray your gay


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 24 2007, 02:39 AM~9292982
> *ray your gay
> *


HOW AM I GAY WHEN BIG JHON IS THER DIGING YOU OUT SO TELL ME SOMETHING MY BOY WHO IS GAY NOW :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

thinking gay shit means your gay so your gay


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 24 2007, 02:43 AM~9292989
> *thinking gay shit means your gay so your gay
> *


IF YOU SAY SO BUT BIG JHON CALLED ME WHEN HE WAS DIGING YOU OUT SO THAT MAKES YOU GAY AND A *** :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 24 2007, 12:55 AM~9292909
> *BIG UP`S TO ALL THE TEAM`S THAT WAS THER AT HOW HIGH TODAY MUCH LOVE EVERYONE GOT DOWN TODAY HAPPY BIG JHON JOEY  MISTER X AND ANGEL BOY ME NICCA RAY G FROM OXNARD AND CHIPPER D O YA THE CHAP IS CHIPPER D HE GOT THAT ASS TODAY HE WAS THE MAN TO DAY MUCH LOVE TO MY TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS FUCK WHAT ANYONE HAS TO SAY O YA NO ONE GOT SHIT TO SAY AND IF YOU DO YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THER SO FUCK YOU AND BIG UP`S TO BIG FISH FOR COMEING DOWN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 24 2007, 10:15 PM~9298125
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 24 2007, 11:55 PM~9298333
> *  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 24 2007, 11:13 PM~9298402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 12:13 AM~9298402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE BEAVER BOY ON FINALLY TIEING THE KNOT 2 ANOTHER BEAV TEAM HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS WILL BE THERE MY BOY 1 BIG HAPPY BEAVER FAMILY NOW


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT`S UP MY BOY uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:52 PM~9303114
> *CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE BEAVER BOY ON FINALLY TIEING THE KNOT 2 ANOTHER BEAV TEAM HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS WILL BE THERE MY BOY 1 BIG HAPPY BEAVER FAMILY NOW
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

MY BOY SUP :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

good luck beaver!!![/Scongratulations and all star member is engage IZE]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

SHALLOW HOW I SEE YOU


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:54 PM~9303136
> *MY BOY SUP  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK MY BOY BEAVER JUST CALL ME AND TOLLED ME SOME SHIT ABOUT MISTER X AND CHIPPER D SLEEPING IN THE SAME BED AND HOLDING EACH OTHER :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

all u beaver!!![SIZE=14]


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 07:55 PM~9303152
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM IT CHIPPER D SEEN THE PAPER WORK FOR A 10000.00 MAN MY BOY BEAVER BOY IS IN LOVE WHAT`S GOING ON WITH THIS BEAVER BOY :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:54 PM~9303136
> *MY BOY SUP  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK MY BOY BEAVER JUST CALL ME AND TOLLED ME SOME SHIT ABOUT MISTER X AND CHIPPER D SLEEPING IN THE SAME BED AND HOLDING EACH OTHER :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

my boy


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 25 2007, 08:08 PM~9303214
> *my boy
> *


MY BOY :wave: :wave: WHAT`S GOING ON WITH YOUR BOY :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 25 2007, 07:08 PM~9303210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

whos the best man


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 08:05 PM~9303200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT`S WHAT HE GET`S FOR 10000.00 MAN BEAVER BOY YOUR DOING BAD :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

tripping out that beaver didnt tell me about the wedding


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 25 2007, 07:11 PM~9303240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SIZE=14]


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 07:10 PM~9303232
> *MY BOY :wave:  :wave: WHAT`S GOING ON WITH YOUR BOY  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


FUCK YOU :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: YOU MUST BE A *** :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

is darryl going to be the flower girl!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

were the pic at from friday


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 25 2007, 07:12 PM~9303247
> *tripping out that beaver didnt tell me about the wedding
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:15 PM~9303273
> *were the pic at from friday
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 07:15 PM~9303272
> *GO EAT ASS FAT BOY</span>*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 08:16 PM~9303284
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 07:05 PM~9303203
> *DAM IT CHIPPER D SEEN THE PAPER WORK FOR A 10000.00 MAN MY BOY BEAVER BOY IS IN LOVE WHAT`S GOING ON WITH THIS BEAVER BOY :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 25 2007, 07:16 PM~9303288
> *<span style='color:red'>i heard u ate mister x big ass!!! :0 :0 :0*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 08:15 PM~9303272
> *is darryl going  to be the flower girl!!
> *


what up weggy jumper


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

darryl and mister x :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IF YOU THINK ANGEL LIKE FAT BITCH GIVE ME A THUMBS UP MY BOYS AND GIRLS


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 25 2007, 08:14 PM~9303263
> *FUCK YOU  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: YOU MUST BE A  ***  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


NOT ME BEAVER BOY CALLED ME AND TOLD ME THAT BULL SHIT I HOPE THAT SHIT TRUE MY BOY BUT I DO BELIVE THAT BEAVER BOY IS GOING TO THAT BULL SHIT WITH A GIRL THAT`S 300.POUND`S MAN BEAVER DONT DO IT :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 07:20 PM~9303341
> *NOT ME BEAVER BOY CALLED ME AND TOLD ME THAT BULL SHIT I HOPE THAT SHIT TRUE MY BOY BUT I DO BELIVE THAT BEAVER BOY IS GOING TO THAT BULL SHIT WITH A GIRL THAT`S 300.POUND`S MAN BEAVER DONT DO IT :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


YES HE IS MY BOY


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 25 2007, 08:20 PM~9303339
> *IF YOU THINK ANGEL LIKE FAT BITCH GIVE ME A THUMBS UP MY BOYS AND GIRLS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 08:20 PM~9303341
> *NOT ME BEAVER BOY CALLED ME AND TOLD ME THAT BULL SHIT I HOPE THAT SHIT TRUE MY BOY BUT I DO BELIVE THAT BEAVER BOY IS GOING TO THAT BULL SHIT WITH A GIRL THAT`S 300.POUND`S MAN BEAVER DONT DO IT :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 25 2007, 07:19 PM~9303314
> *what up weggy jumper
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 25 2007, 08:20 PM~9303339
> *IF YOU THINK ANGEL LIKE FAT BITCH GIVE ME A THUMBS UP MY BOYS AND GIRLS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 25 2007, 08:20 PM~9303339
> *IF YOU THINK ANGEL LIKE FAT BITCH GIVE ME A THUMBS UP MY BOYS AND GIRLS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 25 2007, 08:25 PM~9303397
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats right my boy the fluffer i like em thick!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what teamates


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 25 2007, 07:26 PM~9303413
> * like this!!*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

hell nah those things look like mike d :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 08:28 PM~9303431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST HOW HE LIKES THEM


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 25 2007, 07:30 PM~9303449
> *hell nah those things look like mike d    :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:15 PM~9303273
> *were the pic at from friday
> *


y u want to see ur bad work :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK BEAVER BOY HERD THAT YOUR GRIL WAS LIVEING YOUR HOUSE 5:00 AM GETING READY







IS THAT HOW SHE START`S HER DAY MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 25 2007, 08:30 PM~9303459
> *JUST HOW HE LIKES THEM
> *


fluuffed


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 25 2007, 08:31 PM~9303478
> *y u want to see ur bad work :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 25 2007, 08:26 PM~9303413
> *thats right my boy the fluffer i like em thick!!!!1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

big john and ray!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 08:34 PM~9303511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

HAPPY IT`S OK DONT TELL THE C.I.A JUST CUZZ YOU LOST MY BOY :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 07:37 PM~9303550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

HAPPY BE FOR THE HOPP







:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

HAPPY NOW WE GOT YOU TALKING TO THE C.I.A







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WORD ON THE STREET IS MIKE D AND CHIPPEN D WHERE SPOONING UNDER THE SAME BLANKET :0 SAY IT AINT SO...... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 25 2007, 08:31 PM~9303478
> *y u want to see ur bad work :0
> *


my work is not bad your car is :biggrin: :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 25 2007, 08:46 PM~9303594
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS MIKE D AND CHIPPEN D WHERE SPOONING UNDER THE SAME BLANKET :0 SAY IT AINT SO...... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:CHIPPER D SAY NO MISTER X SED BUT I HERD THAT BEAVER BOY IS SAYING THAT BECAUSE THEY FOUND HIM WITH SOME BIG ASS GIRL MAN MY BOY LIKE`S THEM LIKE THAT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up ray


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 08:49 PM~9303627
> *my wor is not bad your car is :biggrin:  :0
> *


SPELLCHECK....WORK


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

HAPPY WHAT THE FUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 25 2007, 07:52 PM~9303648
> *SPELLCHECK....WORK
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 07:52 PM~9303654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 08:49 PM~9303630
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:CHIPPER D SAY NO MISTER X SED  BUT I HERD THAT BEAVER BOY IS SAYING THAT BECAUSE THEY FOUND HIM WITH SOME BIG ASS GIRL MAN MY BOY LIKE`S THEM LIKE THAT :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I AIN'T GOING TO LIE.................





SOMETIMES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I DON'T KNOW ABOUT CHIPPIN D AND MIKE THOUGH ANGEL SAID HE'S GOING TO SAVE THE BLANKET FOR PROOF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 25 2007, 07:55 PM~9303696
> *I AIN'T GOING TO LIE.................
> SOMETIMES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I DON'T KNOW ABOUT CHIPPIN D AND MIKE THOUGH ANGEL SAID HE'S GOING TO SAVE THE BLANKET FOR PROOF :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 08:52 PM~9303654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT D UNDER MIKE AT ANGELS THIS WEEKEND:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 08:50 PM~9303633
> *was up ray
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 25 2007, 08:56 PM~9303710
> *IS THAT D UNDER MIKE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: THAT`S HAPPY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 08:58 PM~9303735
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: THAT`S HAPPY :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ON TOP OF WHO???? CHIPPER D


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

LOOK AT HAPPY HE IS SO HAPPY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WHAT UP HEIGHTS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 09:00 PM~9303753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

LOOK AT ALBERT HE WORK`S FOR THE C.I.A IF YOU SEE THIS GUY







THEN DONT SAY SHIT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:49 PM~9303627
> *my work is not bad your car is :biggrin:  :0
> *


well as good as da builder :0


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

waz up albert what have u been up to


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 09:03 PM~9303783
> *LOOK AT ALBERT HE WORK`S FOR THE C.I.A IF YOU SEE THIS GUY
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW YOU WERE RELATED HOMIE I SEEN YOU ON AMERICAS MOST WANTED








:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 25 2007, 09:10 PM~9303853
> *waz up albert what have u been up to
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE SO YOU SOLD IT??? TO THE WRONG PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 25 2007, 09:34 PM~9304056
> *I KNEW YOU WERE RELATED HOMIE I SEEN YOU ON AMERICAS MOST WANTED
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 my boy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 25 2007, 08:34 PM~9304056
> *I KNEW YOU WERE RELATED HOMIE I SEEN YOU ON AMERICAS MOST WANTED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 25 2007, 09:34 PM~9304056
> *I KNEW YOU WERE RELATED HOMIE I SEEN YOU ON AMERICAS MOST WANTED
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 08:00 PM~9303753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

*MY BOY JOHN WHEN HE WORKING OUT*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

CHECK OUT BIGRAYS GREENCARD








HIS REAL NAMES APU
:roflmao: :roflmao: UNDERCOVER LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 25 2007, 09:54 PM~9304256
> *CHECK OUT BIGRAYS GREENCARD
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

darryl and big john after work!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 25 2007, 09:55 PM~9304270
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU STARTED IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 25 2007, 09:58 PM~9304300
> *:biggrin: YOU STARTED IT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

*BIG HAPPY AFTER THE HOP ON FRIDAY * :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

IM OUT RAY ILL HIT YOU UP TOMMORROW


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 09:12 PM~9304456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 10:20 PM~9304554
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 10:12 PM~9304456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

a happy you see manteca rex!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up manteca


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2007, 11:17 PM~9304958
> *was up manteca
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

congrats angel finally














whut a lucky guy


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2007, 11:07 PM~9304895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *BIG RICH WITH BEST FRIEND*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

JOEY GIVE UP ,YOUR PHOTOSHOPS ARE WORSER THAN YOUR SPELLING


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 25 2007, 11:33 PM~9305108
> *congrats angel  finally
> 
> 
> ...


gracias manteca, so what were you and chipin d really doing this mourning???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2007, 11:36 PM~9305151
> *JOEY GIVE UP ,YOUR PHOTOSHOPS ARE WORSER THAN YOUR SPELLING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BIG RICH IN THE YELLOW BUS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

PUT THIS AS YOUR AVITAR,DEE DEE DEE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2007, 11:49 PM~9305252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 25 2007, 10:38 PM~9305178
> *gracias manteca, so what were you and chipin d really doing this mourning???
> *


looking at the engagement ring you showed us and clowning your beaver face :0


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 25 2007, 08:08 PM~9303210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 26 2007, 10:13 AM~9307248
> *
> *










IS THIS THE WAY YOU RIDE IN LAS VEGAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

BEAVER NEW HOPPER







:0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 26 2007, 11:41 AM~9307808
> *BEAVER NEW HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 26 2007, 11:50 AM~9307880
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haahaha its better then yours


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 26 2007, 10:13 AM~9307248
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 26 2007, 10:41 AM~9307808
> *BEAVER NEW HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


finally you got a car to work beaver :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

what up bk


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 26 2007, 08:55 PM~9311668
> *what up bk
> *


what's up homie!!!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

you ready for the new year hop


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 26 2007, 02:09 PM~9308806
> *haahaha its better then yours
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 26 2007, 05:39 PM~9311426
> *finally you got a car to work beaver :0
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :0 :0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 26 2007, 01:09 PM~9308806
> *haahaha its better then yours
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2007, 08:07 AM~9315748
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


que onda chiquilin


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 27 2007, 11:52 AM~9316782
> *que onda chiquilin
> *


GO TO WORK FUCKER!!!!!!!


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

boogie man whats your last name


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

found u on my space


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 27 2007, 12:05 PM~9316857
> *boogie man whats your last name
> *


WHY WHATS UP?


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 27 2007, 12:05 PM~9316860
> *found u on my space
> *


I DONT THINK SO , MAYBE YOU FOUND MY CARNAL ..


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WUS UP HOMIES....


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

<span style='font-family:Times'>YEAH ITS FINALLY HERE...I GOT FOOTAGE FROM IMPERIALS HAWAIAN GARDENS SHOW..SOME BROADWAY HOP ACTION...CASUALS HOP IN AZUSA...COMPTON FINEST ANNUAL PICNIC....EXCLUSIVE JAPAN FOOTAGE.....HOPTOBER FEST IN DALLAS...AND SOME STRAIT STREET ACTION....


A NOTE TO THOSE WHO HAVE SUPPORTED ME..A VERY SPECIAL THANX TO ALL OF YOU.... :biggrin: 

JEN FROM THE BIG "M" IN ARIZONA...THANX FOR GUIDING ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTIONS....

DIRTY SANCHEZ IN DALLAS... YOU ARE DA MAN HOMIE...STAY DOWN...

AND A PARTICULAR SOMEONE WHO HELPED ME GET OFF THE GROUND..YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.. I AINT FORGOT BOUT YOU..DON'T TRIP!!!!

TO THE FIRST 50 CUSTOMERS WILL RECIEVE A FREE <span style='color:blue'><span style='font-family:Optima'>"HARD IN DA PAINT"</span> T-SHIRT AND BUMPER STICKER...PLEASE INDICATE YOUR SIZE

GREYHOUND FOR GETTING ME FROM STATE TO STATE ON DA INTERSTATE..</span></span> :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TO PURCHASE CLICK HERE
<a href=\'http://myspace.com/comptonfalife\' target=\'_blank\'>PAY ME</a> :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 27 2007, 09:22 PM~9319600
> *
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 27 2007, 06:15 PM~9319547
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>YEAH ITS FINALLY HERE...I GOT FOOTAGE FROM IMPERIALS HAWAIAN GARDENS SHOW..SOME BROADWAY HOP ACTION...CASUALS HOP IN AZUSA...COMPTON FINEST ANNUAL PICNIC....EXCLUSIVE JAPAN FOOTAGE.....HOPTOBER FEST IN DALLAS...AND SOME STRAIT STREET ACTION....
> A NOTE TO THOSE WHO HAVE SUPPORTED ME..A VERY SPECIAL THANX TO ALL OF YOU.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!![/b][/u]


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 27 2007, 09:34 PM~9320838
> *
> *


big ''B''


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 12:40 AM~9321493
> *big ''B''
> *


all ready!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

ISNT THIS GUY ONE OF THE ALL STARS MEMBER!!! WHAT IS HE DOING  HE'S :werd:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 27 2007, 09:47 PM~9321539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE'S AT REDDS???? :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!! YES HE IS ONE OF THEM IN FACT HE'S ONE OF THE OWNERS OF ''D&J COSTUM :angry: CHEATER'S!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:uh: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 27 2007, 09:47 PM~9321539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats right my boy thats what we have 2 put in your car spike


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 27 2007, 09:52 PM~9321582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT RIGHT JESSIE BIG ALL NEADS MORE THEN THAT :0 IF HE WANTS 2 FUCK WITH US :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:angry: fucku!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 27 2007, 09:56 PM~9321608
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHATS UP REDS CHEERLEADER OR SHOULD I SAY REDS SWITCHMAN :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: GOOD JOB ON BIG ALS TRUCK GETING STUCK MY BOY :thumbsup: AND YOU SAID IF YOU GET STUCK YOU LOSE :buttkick: BIG FISH BUSTED YO ASS MY BOY :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHATS UP BEAVER BOY


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 28 2007, 12:57 AM~9322266
> *WHATS UP REDS CHEERLEADER OR SHOULD I SAY REDS SWITCHMAN  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: GOOD JOB ON BIG ALS TRUCK GETING STUCK MY BOY  :thumbsup: AND YOU SAID IF YOU GET STUCK YOU LOSE  :buttkick: BIG FISH BUSTED YO ASS MY BOY  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 28 2007, 12:58 AM~9322273
> *WHATS UP BEAVER BOY
> *


YA!!! BEAVER WHAT'S UP :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 28 2007, 12:58 AM~9322273
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>whats up hottdogg lips*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 01:00 AM~9322287
> *YA!!! BEAVER WHAT'S UP :biggrin:
> *


get off his dick bitch and come up with your own shit!
:0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 28 2007, 01:06 AM~9322313
> *get off his dick bitch and come up with your own shit!
> :0  :0  :0
> *


THAT'S IT WHEN U CALL 2 GET SOME DICK AND WHAT 2 NIBEL ON IT I'M GOING 2 TELL U FUCK OFF!! BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 01:11 AM~9322338
> *THAT'S IT WHEN U CALL 2 GET SOME DICK AND WHAT 2 NIBEL ON IT I'M GOING 2 TELL U FUCK OFF!! BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


and im gonna tell you that your elognergo and you begged me not to say anything!!1


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 28 2007, 12:13 AM~9322348
> *and im gonna tell you that your elognergo and you begged me not to say anything!!1
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 27 2007, 10:52 PM~9321582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD POST THE TRUNK OF THE WHITE REGAL THAT BELONGED TO YOU THATS WHERE THAT PIECE CAME OUT OF


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 27 2007, 10:52 PM~9321582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH BUT ATLEAST D&J HYDRAULICS NEVER DROPED A HEAVY ASSSSSSSSSSS BUMPER AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA OR ANY PIECE OF STEEL LIKE THE ONE I WAS HOLDING


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 28 2007, 08:21 AM~9323632
> *YEAH BUT ATLEAST D&J HYDRAULICS NEVER DROPED A HEAVY ASSSSSSSSSSS BUMPER AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA OR ANY PIECE OF STEEL LIKE THE ONE I WAS  HOLDING
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 27 2007, 10:36 PM~9321444
> *FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!!*[/u]
> [/b]


A JAIME YOU FORGOT TO MENTION THAT THE WEIGHT INSPECTOR IS ALSO GOING TO BE THERE YEAH THATS SPIKE HE COULD TELL WEIGHT LIMIT BY SMELLING IT 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 28 2007, 08:24 AM~9323656
> *A JAIME YOU FORGOT TO MENTION THAT THE WEIGHT INSPECTOR IS ALSO GOING TO BE THERE YEAH THATS SPIKE HE COULD TELL WEIGHT LIMIT BY SMELLING IT
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


actually were bringing in a big ass scale


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2007, 09:00 AM~9323903
> *actually were bringing in a big ass scale
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 27 2007, 09:36 PM~9321444
> *FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!!*[/u]
> [/b]


I guess you guys going to have a lonely hop.Are you guys having a magnet categoty?cause I seen some footage this weekend and I saw some cars getting stuck att 55inches.you know who you are.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 11:42 AM~9324975
> *I guess you guys going to have a lonely hop.Are you guys having a magnet categoty?cause I seen some footage this weekend and I saw some cars getting stuck att 55inches.you know who you are.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :wow: :wow: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 28 2007, 01:13 AM~9322348
> *ELOGNEGRO :0*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 28 2007, 12:12 PM~9325199
> *ELOGNEGRO :0
> *


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR ALL FOOLS!! WHATS UP TO ALL THE SHIT TALKERS ON HERE3 :thumbsup: IM STILL TRYING TO THINK OF A WAY TO PISS YOU OFF!!ANYWAYS MANIACOS STILL #1


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 28 2007, 01:25 PM~9325285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR ALL FOOLS!! WHATS UP TO ALL THE SHIT TALKERS ON HERE3 :thumbsup: IM STILL TRYING TO THINK OF A WAY TO PISS YOU OFF!!ANYWAYS MANIACOS STILL #1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 11:42 AM~9324975
> *I guess you guys going to have a lonely hop.Are you guys having a magnet categoty?cause I seen some footage this weekend and I saw some cars getting stuck att 55inches.you know who you are.
> *


 :uh: HA HA HA HA HA YOUR ONE FUNNY SON OF A BITCH!!! STILL WORKING AT WAL-MART??? TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE FIRST I'M SURE ALOT OF MAGNENT OWNERS WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU THERE!!! BUT LEAVE YOUR BIKE AT HOME NO CLASS FOR THOSE!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 28 2007, 12:13 AM~9322348
> *and im gonna tell you that your elognergo and you begged me not to say anything!!1
> *


why do you and el ***** post from the same computer :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 28 2007, 12:12 PM~9325199
> *ELOGNEGRO :0
> *


 :angry: come on homie,I never said anything bad about you.I don't look like Mr.Potato Head.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 01:23 PM~9325704
> *:angry: come on homie,I never said anything bad about you.I don't look like Mr.Potato Head.
> *


lol,i know you aint spike cuz if you look at how spike spells,,he cant spell,,elnegro is more educated,,i guess walmart trains them well


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 28 2007, 01:01 PM~9325555
> *:uh: HA HA HA HA HA YOUR ONE FUNNY SON OF A BITCH!!! STILL WORKING AT WAL-MART??? TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE FIRST I'M SURE ALOT OF MAGNENT OWNERS WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU THERE!!! BUT LEAVE YOUR BIKE AT HOME NO CLASS FOR THOSE!!!
> *


 :angry: don't hate homie I'm about to be a manager next month.And don't trip fool I don't have a bike no more I got a caprice wagon that one day I'm going to make it into a two door.the first 83 caprice nomad wagon from MY WAY CAR CLUB.CAUSE THE ONLY WAY IS MY WAY FOOL.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2007, 01:25 PM~9325715
> *lol,i know you aint spike cuz if you look at how spike spells,,he cant spell,,elnegro is more educated,,i guess walmart trains them well
> *


TRUE YOU GOT A POINT!! :scrutinize:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 01:33 PM~9325767
> *:angry: don't hate homie I'm about to be a manager next month.And don't trip fool I don't  have a bike no more I got a caprice wagon that one day I'm going to make it  into a two door.the first 83 caprice nomad wagon from MY WAY CAR CLUB.CAUSE THE ONLY WAY IS MY WAY FOOL.
> *


SO YOU SAYING YOU FROM MY WAY CAR CLUB. COME ON WHY PUT THEM AT A DISGRACE!!! AND YOU GOT A CAPRICE PROJECT TWO DOOR WAGON NOMAD COMING OUT HA HA HA HA


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

nomad ok :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 28 2007, 12:57 AM~9322266
> *WHATS UP REDS CHEERLEADER OR SHOULD I SAY REDS SWITCHMAN  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: GOOD JOB ON BIG ALS TRUCK GETING STUCK MY BOY  :thumbsup: AND YOU SAID IF YOU GET STUCK YOU LOSE  :buttkick: BIG FISH BUSTED YO ASS MY BOY  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yep.i said it b4.u get stuck...u lose...................i aint no cheerleader....i got a car...and i never claimed a win with that elco........or loss for that matter......its not mine...........so I GIVES A FUCK!!  

AND I GOT A BLACK MAGIC PUMP I RUN TO THE NOSE OF MY CAR......NOT REDS....SO GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SUP HAPPY!.......................WHATS CRACKIN?


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 28 2007, 01:38 PM~9325802
> *SO YOU SAYING YOU FROM MY WAY CAR CLUB. COME ON WHY PUT THEM AT A DISGRACE!!! AND YOU GOT A CAPRICE PROJECT TWO DOOR WAGON NOMAD COMING OUT HA HA HA HA
> *


WHAT SO FUNNY?I DON'T SE NOTHING FUNNY, NOT EVERYONE HAS THE BRAINS TO TURN A FOUR DOOR INTO A TWO DOOR.I ONLY KNOW OF TWO PEOPLE AND THAT'S TOPO AND BIG JOHN.I ALREADY TALKED TO TOPO AND HE SAID IT CAN BE DONE.SO DON'T BE MAD ATT ME CAUSE I'M ABOUT TO SPEND MY IMCOME TAX CHECK WITH TOPO (5 STACKS JUST TO START) AND ITS NOT MY FAULT THAT I JOINED THE CAR CLUB I'M FROM,MAD CAUSE I DIDN'T JOIN YOUR.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 02:03 PM~9325943
> *WHAT SO FUNNY?I DON'T SE NOTHING FUNNY, NOT EVERYONE HAS THE BRAINS TO TURN A FOUR DOOR INTO A TWO DOOR.I ONLY KNOW OF TWO PEOPLE AND THAT'S TOPO AND BIG JOHN.I ALREADY TALKED TO TOPO AND HE SAID IT CAN BE DONE.SO DON'T BE MAD ATT ME CAUSE I'M ABOUT TO SPEND MY IMCOME TAX CHECK WITH TOPO (5 STACKS JUST TO START) AND ITS NOT MY FAULT THAT I JOINED THE CAR CLUB I'M FROM,MAD CAUSE I DIDN'T JOIN YOUR.
> *


FUCK NOOOOO!!!! YOUR COOL WHERE YOUR AT , NO ONE MAD AT YOU BUT CHECK YOUR SPELLING IT'S INCOME TAX NOT IMCOME TAX, YOU IDIOT!!!!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2007, 01:39 PM~9325818
> *nomad  ok :uh:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT!83 CAPRICE NOMAD.AND THAT'S NOT ALL I'M GOING TO PUT A EURO CADDI FRONT END WITH THE PLASTICS AND A BUMPER KIT WITH A REAL DAYTONA.AND I'M GOING TO HAVE ANGELO PIN STIPE IT.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 02:14 PM~9326002
> *THAT'S RIGHT!83 CAPRICE NOMAD.AND THAT'S NOT ALL I'M GOING TO PUT A EURO CADDI FRONT END WITH THE PLASTICS AND A BUMPER KIT WITH A REAL DAYTONA.AND I'M GOING TO HAVE ANGELO PIN STIPE IT.
> *


what a joke :uh:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 02:14 PM~9326002
> *THAT'S RIGHT!83 CAPRICE NOMAD.AND THAT'S NOT ALL I'M GOING TO PUT A EURO CADDI FRONT END WITH THE PLASTICS AND A BUMPER KIT WITH A REAL DAYTONA.AND I'M GOING TO HAVE ANGELO PIN STIPE IT.
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 02:23 PM~9325704
> *:angry: come on homie,I never said anything bad about you.I don't look like Mr.Potato Head.
> *


yah but your mom does :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2007, 02:25 PM~9325715
> *lol,i know you aint spike cuz if you look at how spike spells,,he cant spell,,elnegro is more educated,,i guess walmart trains them well
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they sure know how to pick em :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 28 2007, 02:43 PM~9325838
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yep.i said it b4.u get stuck...u lose...................i aint no cheerleader....i got a car...and i never claimed a win with that elco........or loss for that matter......its not mine...........so I GIVES A FUCK!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ...... :0 :0 :0 :0 ....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 28 2007, 03:06 PM~9325962
> *FUCK NOOOOO!!!! YOUR COOL WHERE YOUR AT , NO ONE MAD AT YOU BUT CHECK YOUR SPELLING IT'S INCOME TAX NOT IMCOME TAX, YOU IDIOT!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

what it do able


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:angry: FUCK U EL ***** U CAN SUCK MY DICK BITCH !!! AND ALL U WHO THINK I'M HE **** FUCK U AND UR WAGON I THINK THEY LOOK STUPID THAT'S LIKE BUYING FILA'S THE OG ONES & BUYING FIFAS!!!! :nono: :nono: GET THE REAL SHIT BITCH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 08:48 PM~9327796
> *:angry:  FUCK U EL ***** U CAN SUCK MY DICK  BITCH !!! AND ALL U WHO THINK I'M HE **** FUCK U AND UR WAGON I THINK THEY LOOK STUPID THAT'S LIKE BUYING FILA'S THE OG ONES & BUYING FIFAS!!!!  :nono:  :nono: GET THE REAL SHIT BITCH!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 28 2007, 05:40 PM~9327423
> *yah but your mom does :0
> *


The only bad things she said about you was,that your PUBIC HAIR was LONGER than your DICK.And that you borrow your homies cars to join other clubs.DIDN'T YOUR OTHER HOMIES KICKED YOU OUT THEIR CLUB CAUSE YOU NEVER HAD A CAR?THAT'S ALL MY MOMS TOLD ME ABOUT YOU.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 08:48 PM~9327796
> *:angry:  FUCK U EL ***** U CAN SUCK MY DICK  BITCH !!! AND ALL U WHO THINK I'M HE **** FUCK U AND UR WAGON I THINK THEY LOOK STUPID THAT'S LIKE BUYING FILA'S THE OG ONES & BUYING FIFAS!!!!  :nono:  :nono: GET THE REAL SHIT BITCH!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU WISH YOU COULD BE ME FOOL..I'M A REAL OG.AND I DON'T WEAR FIFAS I WEAR NIKE CORTES.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 09:58 PM~9327887
> *YOU WISH YOU COULD BE ME FOOL..I'M A REAL OG.AND I DON'T WEAR FIFAS I WEAR NIKE CORTES.
> *


BITCH !!MORE LIE NIKI CORTES


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:uh: WAGON


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

GO SPIT SHAMPOO OUT UR ASS !!!!BITCH


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 08:49 PM~9327805
> *The only bad things she said about you was,that your PUBIC HAIR was LONGER  than your DICK.And that you borrow your homies cars to join other clubs.DIDN'T  YOUR OTHER HOMIES KICKED YOU OUT THEIR CLUB CAUSE YOU NEVER HAD A CAR?THAT'S ALL MY MOMS TOLD ME ABOUT YOU.
> *


 :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 09:03 PM~9327919
> *BITCH !!MORE LIE NIKI CORTES
> *


THAT'S WHAT ALL YOU FUCKEN PAISAS BE WEARING.I BUY MY SHIT FROM THE SLAUSON MALL.NOT PLAZA MEXICO.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 09:05 PM~9327942
> *GO SPIT SHAMPOO OUT UR ASS !!!!BITCH
> *


I'M NOT LIKE YOU FOOL.I DON'T BE STEALING SHAMPOO BOTTLES FROM HOTELS AND MAKE THEM DISSAPEAR.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

can any one make this a 2 door it's el ******


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 09:12 PM~9328006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ALL YOU CAN DO IS HATE.ILL SEE YOU WHEN I SEE YOU.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

hey bullshiters


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 08:48 PM~9327796
> *:angry:  FUCK U EL ***** U CAN SUCK MY DICK  BITCH !!! AND ALL U WHO THINK I'M HE **** FUCK U AND UR WAGON I THINK THEY LOOK STUPID THAT'S LIKE BUYING FILA'S THE OG ONES & BUYING FIFAS!!!!  :nono:  :nono: GET THE REAL SHIT BITCH!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey sucka, dont talk about* fifas*, they sell those in hong kong :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 10:10 PM~9327979
> *I'M NOT LIKE YOU FOOL.I DON'T BE STEALING SHAMPOO BOTTLES FROM HOTELS AND MAKE THEM DISSAPEAR.
> *


hey spike you argueing with yourself again??????????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

damn I thought I left off topic :biggrin: 
how did I end up in GAY TOPIC :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 28 2007, 02:43 PM~9325838
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yep.i said it b4.u get stuck...u lose...................i aint no cheerleader....i got a car...and i never claimed a win with that elco........or loss for that matter......its not mine...........so I GIVES A FUCK!!
> ...


BUT ITS STILL CHIPPING TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BREAK YOU OFF BRING YOUR BEST CAR


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 29 2007, 08:59 AM~9330424
> *BUT ITS STILL CHIPPING TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BREAK YOU OFF BRING YOUR BEST CAR
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :werd:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 29 2007, 08:03 AM~9330442
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :werd:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 09:35 PM~9285467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 29 2007, 08:59 AM~9330424
> *BUT ITS STILL CHIPPING TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BREAK YOU OFF BRING YOUR BEST CAR
> *


U BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE.....EVERYBODY KNOWS MY CAR IS A STREET CAR.......NOT A WEIGHTED DOWN HOPPER...........

AND ANYWAYS....SINCE U LIKE TALKING SO MUCH SHIT..............I'LL HOP MY SHIT...CAN U BUILD A 6 BATTERY CAR WITH NO WEIGHT THAT WILL BEAT MINE????

AND LIKE I SAID.....U BUILD IT.........NOT JOHN, HAPPY, OR ANYBODY ELSE........YOU................ALL BY YOURSELF............I DOUBT IT...........LOL..........

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 09:41 AM~9330697
> *U BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE.....EVERYBODY KNOWS MY CAR IS A STREET CAR.......NOT A WEIGHTED DOWN HOPPER...........
> 
> AND ANYWAYS....SINCE U LIKE TALKING SO MUCH SHIT..............I'LL HOP MY SHIT...CAN U BUILD A 6 BATTERY CAR WITH NO WEIGHT THAT WILL BEAT MINE????
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 10:30 AM~9331088
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 09:43 AM~9331198
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ya bring ur cleanest not weighted single pump street then my homie will brake u off   u cant build ur own shit 


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 09:41 AM~9330697
> *U BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE.....EVERYBODY KNOWS MY CAR IS A STREET CAR.......NOT A WEIGHTED DOWN HOPPER...........
> 
> AND ANYWAYS....SINCE U LIKE TALKING SO MUCH SHIT..............I'LL HOP MY SHIT...CAN U BUILD A 6 BATTERY CAR WITH NO WEIGHT THAT WILL BEAT MINE????
> ...


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Nov 29 2007, 10:53 AM~9331267
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ya bring ur cleanest not weighted single pump street then my homie will brake u off     u cant build ur own shit :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 28 2007, 02:43 PM~9325838
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yep.i said it b4.u get stuck...u lose...................i aint no cheerleader....i got a car...and i never claimed a win with that elco........or loss for that matter......its not mine...........so I GIVES A FUCK!!
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: black magic pump :barf:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 29 2007, 02:40 AM~9329481
> *damn I thought I left off topic :biggrin:
> how did I end up in GAY TOPIC :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u are gay with that pic u have postted up


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 29 2007, 10:55 AM~9331282
> *hno:  hno:  hno: black magic pump :barf:
> *


    u dont know shit


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

your going to tell me i dont know i live in the town wher all cippers use black magic


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

your better of takeing a lost already


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 29 2007, 11:04 AM~9331355
> *your  better of takeing a lost already
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 what he said


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 10:43 AM~9331198
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:  so what are the rules to hopp you????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 11:10 AM~9331419
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:   so what are the rules to hopp you????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u like talking a lot of shit...............bring whatever u want then........in the end you'll end up looking stupid..........go ahead....bring a monster , weighted down hopper for my 6 battery car...........IM SURE THATS NOT GONNA EARN U ANY STRIPES..............


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 11:10 AM~9331419
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:   so what are the rules to hopp you????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :loco: :loco:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 09:41 AM~9330697
> *U BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE.....EVERYBODY KNOWS MY CAR IS A STREET CAR.......NOT A WEIGHTED DOWN HOPPER...........
> 
> AND ANYWAYS....SINCE U LIKE TALKING SO MUCH SHIT..............I'LL HOP MY SHIT...CAN U BUILD A 6 BATTERY CAR WITH NO WEIGHT THAT WILL BEAT MINE????
> ...


YA I CAN BUILD A CAR WITH 6 BATTERS TO DO THE SAME AS YOUR ANT AND KNOW WEIGHT AND NO PISTON PUMP THATS EASY O AND BUILD IT FOR MY SELF :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 28 2007, 09:49 PM~9327805
> *The only bad things she said about you was,that your PUBIC HAIR was LONGER  than your DICK.And that you borrow your homies cars to join other clubs.DIDN'T  YOUR OTHER HOMIES KICKED YOU OUT THEIR CLUB CAUSE YOU NEVER HAD A CAR?THAT'S ALL MY MOMS TOLD ME ABOUT YOU.
> *


do your homework before you talk motherfucker if it wasn't for me your bitch ass wouldn't have been born as for borrowing homies cars fool only if you knew and for getting kicked out a club never homie i left do your homework motherfucker and buy a car lose the bike homie ass my dick they don't call me hispanic titanic for nothing homie  your mom was sprung tell her to get off my nuts


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 10:03 PM~9327919
> *BITCH !!MORE LIE NIKI CORTES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 28 2007, 10:12 PM~9328006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats what your bragging about homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your a waste of time :uh:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 29 2007, 11:20 AM~9332029
> *do your homework before you talk motherfucker if it wasn't for me your bitch ass wouldn't have been born as for borrowing homies cars fool only if you knew and for getting kicked out a club never homie i left do your homework motherfucker and buy a car lose the bike homie ass my dick they don't call me hispanic titanic for nothing homie  your mom was sprung tell her to get off my nuts
> *


YOU WISH YOU WAS MY DAD YOU FUCKIN COCKSUCKER.AND SPRUNG ON WHAT?YOU ALWAYS RUSTY DUSTY LIKE ALL THOES PIECE OF SHIT CARS YOU RIDE IN. AND HISPANIC TITANIC ,I DON'T THINK SO.YOU MORE LIKE BRIDGET THE MIDGET.LOL.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 10:14 AM~9331449
> *u like talking a lot of shit...............bring whatever u want then........in the end you'll end up looking stupid..........go ahead....bring a monster , weighted down hopper for my 6 battery car...........IM SURE THATS NOT GONNA EARN U ANY STRIPES..............
> *


YOU KNOW THIS FOOL ALL THEY KNOW IS SOLID BARS,LEAD,AND BATTERIES NO PUMP.WHEN YOU SAID 6BATT. ONE PUMP THEY GOT SCARED.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 29 2007, 12:12 PM~9331952
> *YA I CAN BUILD A CAR WITH 6 BATTERS  TO DO THE SAME AS YOUR ANT AND KNOW WEIGHT AND NO PISTON PUMP THATS EASY O AND BUILD IT FOR MY SELF :biggrin:
> *


and your point is???..i never said u couldnt..............and if i did it of course than it can be done...SO FUCKING WHAT???............ALL THE CARS OUT THERE............IF SOMEONE MADE A CAR HIT 120" AND COME BACK DOWN....THAN OBVIOUSLY IT CAN BE DONE.....


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 01:38 PM~9332779
> *and your point is???..i never said u couldnt..............and if i did it of course than it can be done...SO FUCKING WHAT???............ALL THE CARS OUT THERE............IF SOMEONE MADE A CAR HIT 120" AND COME BACK DOWN....THAN OBVIOUSLY IT CAN BE DONE.....
> *


JUST ABOUT ANY BODY COULD BUILD A CAR TO DO HIGH INCHES BUT YOU .YOU STAY AT 30" THATS A CHIPPER I WAS DOING THAT BACK IN 1999


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 29 2007, 09:03 AM~9330442
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :werd:
> *


HEY SPIKE SEEMS LIKE YOU ARE TEAM REDS ALSO? CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPIN


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 29 2007, 02:09 PM~9333024
> *JUST ABOUT ANY BODY COULD BUILD A CAR TO DO HIGH INCHES BUT YOU .YOU STAY AT 30"  THATS A CHIPPER I WAS DOING THAT BACK IN 1999
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

whatever homie.............chipper..........lol.................not everybody want to weigh down cars .............some of us actually enjoy DRIVING our cars..........


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 09:41 AM~9330697
> *U BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE.....EVERYBODY KNOWS MY CAR IS A STREET CAR.......NOT A WEIGHTED DOWN HOPPER...........
> 
> AND ANYWAYS....SINCE U LIKE TALKING SO MUCH SHIT..............I'LL HOP MY SHIT...CAN U BUILD A 6 BATTERY CAR WITH NO WEIGHT THAT WILL BEAT MINE????
> ...


IVE BEEN BUILDING CARS YOUVE SEEN THEM YOU BUILD STREET CARS CAUSE I DONT THINK YOU COULD BUILD ENYTHING ELSE AND THATS A ONE DAY TWO TONE CANDY CUTLASS YOU GOT YOU HAD THAT CAR FOR SEVEN YEARS AND IT STILL DOES 30" AND LOOKS THE SAME YOU COULD LOOK AT ANY PICS BACK IN THE DAY AND IT STILL LOOKS THE SAME AND YOUVE BEEN IN THREE CLUBS WITH THE SAME CAR


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 29 2007, 02:15 PM~9333067
> *IVE BEEN BUILDING CARS YOUVE SEEN THEM YOU BUILD STREET CARS CAUSE I DONT THINK YOU COULD BUILD ENYTHING ELSE AND THATS A ONE DAY TWO TONE CANDY CUTLASS YOU GOT YOU HAD THAT CAR FOR SEVEN YEARS AND IT STILL DOES 30" AND LOOKS THE SAME YOU COULD LOOK AT ANY PICS BACK IN THE DAY AND IT STILL LOOKS THE SAME AND YOUVE BEEN IN THREE CLUBS WITH THE SAME CAR
> *


2 clubs stupid.............and u yourself said to rooster why build another its still working.....remember new years?????......now your contradicting yourself..........so what..its actually been 8 years.........and once again...whats your point???

what are u looking to get out of this????


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

JUSTIN GIVE ME A CALL I NEED TO TALK TO YOU


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 29 2007, 01:15 PM~9333067
> *IVE BEEN BUILDING CARS YOUVE SEEN THEM YOU BUILD STREET CARS CAUSE I DONT THINK YOU COULD BUILD ENYTHING ELSE AND THATS A ONE DAY TWO TONE CANDY CUTLASS YOU GOT YOU HAD THAT CAR FOR SEVEN YEARS AND IT STILL DOES 30" AND LOOKS THE SAME YOU COULD LOOK AT ANY PICS BACK IN THE DAY AND IT STILL LOOKS THE SAME AND YOUVE BEEN IN THREE CLUBS WITH THE SAME CAR
> *


 ohhhhhhhhhhhh :0


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

is that the guy who like to hit other peoples switches


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 02:18 PM~9333095
> *2 clubs stupid.............and u yourself said to rooster why build another its still working.....remember new years?????......now your contradicting yourself..........so what..its actually been 8 years.........and once again...whats your point???
> 
> what are u looking to get out of this????
> *


THAT CAR IS OFFICIALLY RETIRED GOT PAID ON IT NOW GOT A NEW TOY


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 29 2007, 02:30 PM~9333222
> *THAT CAR IS OFFICIALLY RETIRED GOT PAID ON IT NOW GOT A NEW TOY
> *


   .........all good..............


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 11:14 AM~9331449
> *u like talking a lot of shit...............bring whatever u want then........in the end you'll end up looking stupid..........go ahead....bring a monster , weighted down hopper for my 6 battery car...........IM SURE THATS NOT GONNA EARN U ANY STRIPES..............
> *


 :biggrin: i asked a question, what are your rules for hopping you? i noticed you didnt answer? since whwen is asking a question talking alot of shit??? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 03:45 PM~9333906
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: i asked a question, what are your rules for hopping you? i noticed you didnt answer? since whwen is asking a question talking alot of shit??? :biggrin:
> *


listen homie.....its the trunk posted in my avatar............u do whatever u want from there.....but thats all im working with...................  

i dont cry or talk shit.......if anyone wants to hop.............i'll hop..........win or lose..i aint trippin............ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 29 2007, 01:12 PM~9331952
> *YA I CAN BUILD A CAR WITH 6 BATTERS  TO DO THE SAME AS YOUR ANT AND KNOW WEIGHT AND NO PISTON PUMP THATS EASY O AND BUILD IT FOR MY SELF :biggrin:
> *


wtf is 6 batters mean and whos ANT ARE YOU TALKING BOUT :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 29 2007, 01:12 PM~9331952
> *YA I CAN BUILD A CAR WITH 6 BATTERS  TO DO THE SAME AS YOUR ANT AND KNOW WEIGHT AND NO PISTON PUMP THATS EASY O AND BUILD IT FOR MY SELF :biggrin:
> *


wtf is 6 batters mean and whos ANT ARE YOU TALKING BOUT :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 04:00 PM~9334016
> *listen homie.....its the trunk posted in my avatar............u do whatever u want from there.....but thats all im working with...................
> 
> i dont cry or talk shit.......if anyone wants to hop.............i'll hop..........win or lose..i aint trippin............ :biggrin:
> *


so if i pull up youll hop???? and if i win you wont cry about a weight issue??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 04:50 PM~9334501
> *so if i pull up youll hop???? and if i win you wont cry about a weight issue??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


do what u gotta do.......i aint trippin.............but i will show my trunk for who ever is filming the hop.............and if u want............only if u want..............u can do the same.......

but wouldnt u get more satisfaction beating me with a comparable set up???........if u weighted and have more batts............u better win....or you'll look real bad.........if i lose to a weighted more battery car..............fuck it................im not supposed to be able to beat it anyways.............

so like i said.......handle it homie...............


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 29 2007, 11:20 AM~9332029
> *do your homework before you talk motherfucker if it wasn't for me your bitch ass wouldn't have been born as for borrowing homies cars fool only if you knew and for getting kicked out a club never homie i left do your homework motherfucker and buy a car lose the bike homie ass my dick they don't call me hispanic titanic for nothing homie  your mom was sprung tell her to get off my nuts
> *


YOU WISH YOU WAS MY DAD YOU FUCKIN COCKSUCKER.AND SPRUNG ON WHAT?YOU ALWAYS RUSTY DUSTY LIKE ALL THOES PIECE OF SHIT CARS YOU RIDE IN. AND HISPANIC TITANIC ,I DON'T THINK SO.YOU MORE LIKE BRIDGET THE MIDGET.LOL.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Nov 29 2007, 01:23 PM~9333144
> *is that the guy who like to hit other peoples switches
> *


You get out of here,and go with all your homies that can't do no more than 27inches(boulevard chippers)


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 03:45 PM~9333906
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: i asked a question, what are your rules for hopping you? i noticed you didnt answer? since whwen is asking a question talking alot of shit??? :biggrin:
> *


the rules are no pulling zipers down!!! u *** :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 04:50 PM~9334501
> *so if i pull up youll hop???? and if i win you wont cry about a weight issue??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


u must have a lot of weight!!! :uh: HEAVY BASTARD!! :biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 29 2007, 02:15 PM~9333067
> *IVE BEEN BUILDING CARS YOUVE SEEN THEM YOU BUILD STREET CARS CAUSE I DONT THINK YOU COULD BUILD ENYTHING ELSE AND THATS A ONE DAY TWO TONE CANDY CUTLASS YOU GOT YOU HAD THAT CAR FOR SEVEN YEARS AND IT STILL DOES 30" AND LOOKS THE SAME YOU COULD LOOK AT ANY PICS BACK IN THE DAY AND IT STILL LOOKS THE SAME AND YOUVE BEEN IN THREE CLUBS WITH THE SAME CAR
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 04:50 PM~9334501
> *so if i pull up youll hop???? and if i win you wont cry about a weight issue??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


fuck leave him alone your going to make him brake a cutlus he had for years he loves chippin


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 04:50 PM~9334501
> *so if i pull up youll hop???? and if i win you wont cry about a weight issue??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


fuck leave him alone your going to make brake a cutlus he had for years he loves chippin


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 29 2007, 12:58 PM~9332379
> *YOU WISH YOU WAS MY DAD YOU FUCKIN COCKSUCKER.AND SPRUNG ON WHAT?YOU ALWAYS RUSTY DUSTY LIKE ALL THOES PIECE OF SHIT CARS YOU RIDE IN. AND HISPANIC  TITANIC ,I DON'T THINK SO.YOU MORE LIKE BRIDGET THE MIDGET.LOL.
> *


LET ME FIND OUT WHO YOU ARE YOU WON'T BE TALKING ALL THAT SHIT OH YAH YOUR OWN CLUB MEMBERS DON'T EVEN KNOW WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU PEICE OF SHIT MOTHERFUCKER FUCKIN PUSSY COME TO THE SHOP HOMIE WILL SEE IF YOU HAVE BALLS OR FUCK IT ILL MEET YOU OUT IN THE STREETS HOMIE WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DO.....ILL LET YOU CUT YOUR OWN NECK


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

team allstars and you know this maannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. LIMITED CC BUSTING SOME ASS NEW YEARS DAY


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 29 2007, 05:15 PM~9334705
> *do what u gotta do.......i aint trippin.............but i will show my trunk for who ever is filming the hop.............and if u want............only if u want..............u can do the same.......
> 
> but wouldnt u get more satisfaction beating me with a comparable set up???........if u weighted and have more batts............u better win....or you'll look real bad.........if i lose to a weighted more battery car..............fuck it................im not supposed to be able to beat it anyways.............
> ...


 OK BUT IM JUST SAYING I DONT WANNA HEAR THE CRYING AFTER WARDS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 29 2007, 06:12 PM~9335881
> *fuck leave him alone your going to make brake a cutlus he had for years he loves chippin
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 29 2007, 06:36 PM~9335461
> *the rules are no pulling zipers down!!!  u *** :biggrin:
> *


your gay i would beat your ass spike but we dont want you to be an allstar!! :0 :0 :0 ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 29 2007, 06:39 PM~9335487
> *u must have a lot of weight!!! :uh: HEAVY BASTARD!! :biggrin:
> *


YOUR BELLY IS HEAVY FUCKIN SNOW CONE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

A! FUCK'N BEAVER BOY I'M WAITING ?  SAY IT :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9336972
> *A! FUCK'N BEAVER BOY I'M WAITING ?   SAY IT :biggrin:
> *


SPIKE YOUR ELOGNEGRO


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 09:19 PM~9336991
> *SPIKE YOUR ELOGNEGRO
> *










A! BEAVER I DID'T KNOW U HAD UR OWN I-CON


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

ARE THESE UR ROLL DOGS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IF ANY 1 HAS A PROBLEM WITH JESSIE THEY HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME SO IF ANY 1 WANTS A HEAD UP WITH HIM IM GOING 2 TAKE HIS FADE ON BLOODS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 29 2007, 08:32 PM~9337081
> *IF  ANY 1 HAS A PROBLEM WITH JESSIE THEY HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME SO IF  ANY 1 WANTS A HEAD UP WITH HIM IM GOING 2 TAKE HIS FADE ON BLOODS
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 29 2007, 09:30 PM~9337064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

thats real so who wants some come get some jessie lets roll on this lames


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 29 2007, 10:32 PM~9337081
> *IF  ANY 1 HAS A PROBLEM WITH JESSIE THEY HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME SO IF  ANY 1 WANTS A HEAD UP WITH HIM IM GOING 2 TAKE HIS FADE ON BLOODS
> *


stfu :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 29 2007, 09:37 PM~9337137
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

granpa when he burns a motor!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 29 2007, 08:38 PM~9337146
> *thats real so who wants some come get some jessie lets roll on this lames
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 29 2007, 06:37 PM~9336189
> *LET ME FIND OUT WHO YOU ARE YOU WON'T BE TALKING ALL THAT SHIT OH YAH YOUR OWN CLUB MEMBERS DON'T EVEN KNOW WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU PEICE OF SHIT MOTHERFUCKER FUCKIN PUSSY COME TO THE SHOP HOMIE WILL SEE IF YOU HAVE BALLS OR FUCK IT ILL MEET YOU OUT IN THE STREETS HOMIE WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DO.....ILL LET YOU CUT YOUR OWN NECK
> *


 :uh: :uh: YOU DON'T WANA SEE ME FOOL.AND I KNOW YOU'LL NEVER SEE ME IN THE STREETS,YOU DON'T GO OUT YOUR BLOCK,LOOKS LIKE YOU IN HOUSE ARREST PUNK.AND LIKE I SAID IT BEFORE I'M FROM COMPTON HOME OF THE BODY BAG.WE KEEP THE COURNER BUSSY.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 29 2007, 08:32 PM~9337081
> *IF  ANY 1 HAS A PROBLEM WITH JESSIE THEY HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME SO IF  ANY 1 WANTS A HEAD UP WITH HIM IM GOING 2 TAKE HIS FADE ON BLOODS
> *


THAT'S IT I'M COOL WITH YOU GUYS.YOU GUYS ARE TOO VIOLENT.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

all u angel :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 29 2007, 09:38 PM~9337550
> *:uh:  :uh: YOU DON'T WANA SEE ME FOOL.AND I KNOW YOU'LL NEVER SEE ME IN THE STREETS,YOU DON'T GO OUT  YOUR BLOCK,LOOKS LIKE YOU IN HOUSE ARREST PUNK.AND LIKE I SAID IT BEFORE I'M FROM COMPTON HOME OF THE BODY BAG.WE KEEP THE COURNER BUSSY.
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 29 2007, 11:21 PM~9337770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A HAPPY ARENT YOU EATING THOSE NOW???


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 29 2007, 08:32 PM~9337077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2007, 12:39 AM~9338156
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 29 2007, 10:46 PM~9337590
> *THAT'S IT I'M COOL WITH YOU GUYS.YOU GUYS ARE TOO VIOLENT.
> *


YOU A BITCH THATS RIGHT I SAID IT HOMIE ITS ME ALBERT NOW COME TO THE SHOP BITCH..... YOU AIN'T GOING TO DO SHIT ESE FUCK YOU SIMPLE AS THAT...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 30 2007, 04:19 AM~9338555
> *YOU A BITCH THATS RIGHT I SAID IT HOMIE ITS ME ALBERT NOW COME TO THE SHOP BITCH..... YOU AIN'T GOING TO DO SHIT ESE FUCK YOU SIMPLE AS THAT...
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:0   :0 :0 :0   :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 29 2007, 05:37 PM~9334900
> *YOU WISH YOU WAS MY DAD YOU FUCKIN COCKSUCKER.AND SPRUNG ON WHAT?YOU ALWAYS RUSTY DUSTY LIKE ALL THOES PIECE OF SHIT CARS YOU RIDE IN. AND HISPANIC  TITANIC ,I DON'T THINK SO.YOU MORE LIKE BRIDGET THE MIDGET.LOL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

NEW YEARS is the day.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 30 2007, 01:27 AM~9338464
> *:uh:
> *


what ese


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 30 2007, 03:19 AM~9338555
> *YOU A BITCH THATS RIGHT I SAID IT HOMIE ITS ME ALBERT NOW COME TO THE SHOP BITCH..... YOU AIN'T GOING TO DO SHIT ESE FUCK YOU SIMPLE AS THAT...
> *


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2007, 02:44 PM~9341457
> *NEW YEARS is the day.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT UP NENE?TOO MUCH VIOLENCE WITH THESE MUTHAFUCKERS HUH?LETS JUST GO PUT UP A GOOD SHOW FOR THE COMMUNITY AND GET PAID ON THE FIRST!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2007, 06:14 PM~9343515
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP DOGGIE I THOUGHT WE WERE BETTER THEN THAT HOMIE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 30 2007, 05:49 PM~9343862
> *THATS FUCKED UP DOGGIE I THOUGHT WE WERE BETTER THEN THAT HOMIE
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2007, 07:09 PM~9344045
> *
> *


  ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 30 2007, 06:11 PM~9344074
> * ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


I AINT ELONEGRO GET OVER IT,,AND FUCK YOU WHO EVER THINKS I AM


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2007, 06:22 PM~9344198
> *
> I AINT ELONEGRO GET OVER IT,,AND FUCK YOU WHO EVER THINKS I AM
> *


BIG RICH POST UP THE IPI MY BOY YOU DID IT 2 MY DAD :0 BUT I GUESS YOUR NOT GOING 2 BECAUSE ITS YOUR BOY AND NO NOT SPIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2007, 06:22 PM~9344198
> *
> I AINT ELONEGRO GET OVER IT,,AND FUCK YOU WHO EVER THINKS I AM
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2007, 07:22 PM~9344198
> *
> I AINT ELONEGRO GET OVER IT,,AND FUCK YOU WHO EVER THINKS I AM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:around: :rofl: :around:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:angry: fuck u guys I'M EI ***** FORM THE WAIST DOWN!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2007, 08:55 PM~9345418
> *:angry: fuck u guys I'M EI ***** FORM THE WAIST  DOWN!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 30 2007, 06:34 PM~9344324
> *BIG RICH POST UP THE IPI MY BOY YOU DID IT 2 MY DAD  :0 BUT I GUESS YOUR NOT GOING 2 BECAUSE ITS YOUR BOY AND NO NOT SPIKE :thumbsup:
> *


76.166.210.7


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 30 2007, 06:40 PM~9344389
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: i know your el ***** :uh:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

waz up mister x


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 30 2007, 09:58 PM~9345957
> *waz up mister x
> *


not a whole lotta


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up manteac rex!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 30 2007, 10:00 PM~9345976
> *not a whole lotta
> *


his stomachs!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up mster x!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2007, 10:06 PM~9346022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale happy in the cut


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 30 2007, 01:47 PM~9341470
> *what ese
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 30 2007, 10:07 PM~9346030
> *orale happy in the cut
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i see u dirty boy!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WHAT UP CHEE CHEES CHRIST :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

NOTICE HOW THE BEAVER IS ON HERE & THEN FROM NO WHER LE ***** IS GOING 2 BE ON HERE!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2007, 10:13 PM~9346090
> *NOTICE HOW THE BEAVER IS ON HERE & THEN FROM NO WHER LE ***** IS GOING 2 BE ON HERE!!!!
> *


post the pics!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

pics pics pics!!!!!!!!!![SIZE=14]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

pics pics pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2007, 11:13 PM~9346090
> *NOTICE HOW THE BEAVER IS ON HERE & THEN FROM NO WHER LE ***** IS GOING 2 BE ON HERE!!!!
> *


SORRY HOMIE BUT YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP THAT SHIT AINT ME :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2007, 11:15 PM~9346104
> *post the pics!! :0  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: THIS *** CALLS ME ALL DAY TRYING 2 BE MY FRIEND TELLING ME NOT 2 :angry: STOP STOKING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

where u at mister x u got lost in ur own longas!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 30 2007, 10:20 PM~9346143
> *SORRY HOMIE BUT YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP THAT SHIT AINT ME :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2007, 11:21 PM~9346153
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: THIS *** CALLS ME ALL DAY TRYING 2 BE MY FRIEND TELLING ME NOT 2 :angry:  STOP STOKING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BITCH PLEASE YOUR FULL OF YOURSELF!!! A FATT FUCK GET OFF MY NUTZ AND STOP CHEARPING ME BITCH!!!1


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 30 2007, 10:30 PM~9346213
> *BITCH PLEASE YOUR FULL OF YOURSELF!!!  A FATT FUCK GET OFF MY NUTZ AND STOP CHEARPING ME BITCH!!!1
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 30 2007, 11:30 PM~9346213
> *BITCH PLEASE YOUR FULL OF YOURSELF!!!  A FATT FUCK GET OFF MY NUTZ AND STOP CHEARPING ME BITCH!!!1
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 1 2007, 12:20 AM~9346143
> *SORRY HOMIE BUT YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP THAT SHIT AINT ME :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


WHY ARE YOU GUYS ALL WORIED ABOUT THIS FOOL EL *****?I ASKED PAT FROM MY WAY ABOUT HIM AND HE SAID THAT HE DON'T KNOW ANY *****.AND EVERYBODY THAT BE RIDING ON SUNDAY IN LA. KNOWS THAT THERE'S NO WALMART ON THOES STREETS.AND I ASKED MY FATHER IN LAW ABOUT HIM BEIGN FROM CVTF.AND HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO CHECK IT OUT.THIS FOOL IS PROBABLY FROM SOME TOWN WHERE HE DON'T HAVE FRIENDS.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2007, 11:39 PM~9346284
> *WHY ARE YOU GUYS ALL WORIED ABOUT THIS FOOL EL *****?I ASKED PAT FROM MY WAY ABOUT HIM AND HE SAID THAT HE DON'T KNOW ANY *****.AND EVERYBODY THAT BE RIDING ON SUNDAY IN LA. KNOWS THAT THERE'S NO WALMART ON THOES STREETS.AND I ASKED MY FATHER IN LAW ABOUT HIM BEIGN FROM CVTF.AND HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO CHECK IT OUT.THIS FOOL IS PROBABLY FROM SOME TOWN WHERE HE DON'T HAVE FRIENDS.
> *


MAYBE HE'S FROM BEAVER TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2007, 11:39 PM~9346284
> *WHY ARE YOU GUYS ALL WORIED ABOUT THIS FOOL EL *****?I ASKED PAT FROM MY WAY ABOUT HIM AND HE SAID THAT HE DON'T KNOW ANY *****.AND EVERYBODY THAT BE RIDING ON SUNDAY IN LA. KNOWS THAT THERE'S NO WALMART ON THOES STREETS.AND I ASKED MY FATHER IN LAW ABOUT HIM BEIGN FROM CVTF.AND HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO CHECK IT OUT.THIS FOOL IS PROBABLY FROM SOME TOWN WHERE HE DON'T HAVE FRIENDS.
> *


YOU TOO YOU KNOW WHO IT IS WHY ACT DUMB?????


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2007, 11:41 PM~9346297
> *MAYBE HE'S FROM BEAVER TOWN :biggrin:
> *


OR MAYBE HE SOME FAT FUCK WHO DONT HAVE THE BALLS TO TALK SHIT ON HIS OWN NAME


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2007, 10:39 PM~9346284
> *WHY ARE YOU GUYS ALL WORIED ABOUT THIS FOOL EL *****?I ASKED PAT FROM MY WAY ABOUT HIM AND HE SAID THAT HE DON'T KNOW ANY *****.AND EVERYBODY THAT BE RIDING ON SUNDAY IN LA. KNOWS THAT THERE'S NO WALMART ON THOES STREETS.AND I ASKED MY FATHER IN LAW ABOUT HIM BEIGN FROM CVTF.AND HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO CHECK IT OUT.THIS FOOL IS PROBABLY FROM SOME TOWN WHERE HE DON'T HAVE FRIENDS.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## voodoo005 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 21 2007, 01:03 AM~9272087
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dam they ugly


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 30 2007, 10:46 PM~9346333
> *OR MAYBE HE SOME FAT FUCK WHO DONT HAVE THE BALLS TO TALK SHIT  ON HIS OWN NAME
> *


i wonder who it is!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2007, 11:51 PM~9346383
> *i wonder who it is!!!
> *


MY BALLS ARE BIGER THEN U THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!! BITCH!! :angry:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2007, 11:51 PM~9346383
> *?????????????????*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2007, 10:53 PM~9346398
> *MY BALLS ARE BIGER THEN U THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BITCH!! :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2007, 11:54 PM~9346408
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


MY BAD HAPPY I MENT THE FUCKEN BEAVER


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i see u mr 75!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 1 2007, 12:46 AM~9346333
> *OR MAYBE HE SOME FAT FUCK WHO DONT HAVE THE BALLS TO TALK SHIT  ON HIS OWN NAME
> *


Why he has to be a fat fuck with no balls.why can't he be a skinny fuck with no balls.maybe hes an unsatisfy coustomer you guys fucked his car up.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2007, 11:01 PM~9346454
> *Why he has to be a fat fuck with no balls.why can't he be a skinny fuck with no balls.maybe hes an unsatisfy coustomer you guys fucked his car up.
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

???????????? OR MAYBE ITS RAYVON!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 1 2007, 12:01 AM~9346454
> *Why he has to be a fat fuck with no balls.why can't he be a skinny fuck with no balls.maybe hes an unsatisfy coustomer you guys fucked his car up.
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2007, 11:02 PM~9346466
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


whut up king koopa :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 30 2007, 11:16 PM~9346553
> *whut up king koopa :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up gato *****!![IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/theace18/fuck-me-i-need-my-stomach-stapled.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2007, 11:31 PM~9346658
> *was up gato *****!![IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/theace18/fuck-me-i-need-my-stomach-stapled.jpg[/IMG]
> *


whut up puerco *****


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 30 2007, 11:33 PM~9346669
> *whut up puerco *****
> *


nothing much just eating like always!![IMG]http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc187/Dbarley71/washington-redskins-1x1.gif[/IMG]!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2007, 11:52 PM~9346800
> *nothing much just eating like always!![IMG]http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc187/Dbarley71/washington-redskins-1x1.gif[/IMG]!
> *



orale comelon


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2007, 11:57 PM~9346430
> *i see u mr 75!!
> *


ISNT THAT YOUR NAME ASK MY SON DOUBY


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 30 2007, 11:53 PM~9346398
> *MY BALLS ARE BIGER THEN U THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BITCH!! :angry:
> *


MAN HOMIE IT MUST BE YOU THEN :angry: YOUR FEELING GULITY ABOUT SOMETHING.......HUMMMMMM


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 30 2007, 11:44 PM~9346322
> *YOU TOO YOU KNOW WHO IT IS WHY ACT DUMB?????
> *


SPIT IT OUT ESE DON'T BE SCARED :angry:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

T T T


----------



## dolby (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2007, 12:57 AM~9346430
> *i see u mr 75!!
> *


Happy u the biggest cheerleader and the biggest chipper in this hopping game :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dolby_@Apr 16 2011, 07:45 PM~20355228
> *Happy u the biggest cheerleader and the biggest chipper in this hopping game :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COME SEE ME THEN CAUSE IM COMING BACK HARD AND FAST!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2011, 10:12 PM~20355848
> *
> COME SEE ME THEN CAUSE IM COMING BACK HARD AND FAST!!! :0  :0  :0
> *



:0


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2011, 09:12 PM~20355848
> *
> COME SEE ME THEN CAUSE IM COMING BACK HARD AND FAST!!! :0  :0  :0
> *



:wow:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## dolby (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2011, 11:12 PM~20355848
> *
> COME SEE ME THEN CAUSE IM COMING BACK HARD AND FAST!!! :0  :0  :0
> *




Yeah u are coming back with your 75 inches with your piece of shit cutlasses :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dolby_@Apr 17 2011, 10:33 AM~20358439
> *Yeah u are coming back with your 75 inches with your piece of shit cutlasses  :0  :0
> *


----------



## dolby (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2011, 01:16 PM~20358599
> *
> *


That's all you build is cutlasses there clean at first and the you dog the shit out of them at 75 inches :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolby_@Apr 17 2011, 06:33 PM~20360754
> *That's all you build is cutlasses there clean at first and the you dog the shit out of them at 75 inches :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :fool2: dolby wat you doing on the internet????? :biggrin:


----------



## dolby (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Apr 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20365911
> *:fool2: dolby wat you doing on the internet????? :biggrin:
> *


Talkin shit to this fatboy that chips out at 75 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

TTT FOR HHH... :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolby_@Apr 18 2011, 12:47 PM~20366048
> *Talkin shit to this fatboy that chips out at 75 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


chippers are people tooo! im a proud chipper :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE CITY UTAH


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## turi54 (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 19 2011, 07:43 PM~20377322
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP FOO


----------



## dolby (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Apr 18 2011, 10:52 PM~20369890
> *chippers are people tooo! im a proud chipper :biggrin:
> *


Your a chipper just like happy :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turi54_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 PM~20377347
> *WHATS UP FOO
> *


WAD UP HOMIE


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dolby_@Apr 20 2011, 06:29 PM~20384565
> *Your a chipper just like happy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


TAKE UR LIL ASS TO SLEEP!!!! :0


----------



## dolby (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 20 2011, 10:43 PM~20386224
> *TAKE UR LIL ASS TO SLEEP!!!! :0
> *


Take your piece of shit to the chippin zone with happy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolby_@Apr 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20400331
> *Take your piece of shit to the chippin zone with happy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


look at skinny jean boy talking big masa on layitlow, :biggrin:


----------



## dolby (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Apr 23 2011, 12:21 PM~20402743
> *look at skinny jean boy talking big masa on layitlow,  :biggrin:
> *


Look at this chipper talking masa on layitlow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 19 2011, 08:43 PM~20377322
> *:biggrin:
> *


come get some john ............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dolby (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 23 2011, 11:51 PM~20406192
> *come get some john ............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Allstars and how high don't want no 78" be in the 90's and come see us :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dolby_@Apr 24 2011, 01:11 AM~20406771
> *Allstars and how high don't want no 78" be in the 90's and come see us :biggrin:
> *


YEZZIRR!!!! TELL HIM DOLBY


----------



## dolby (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 24 2011, 02:37 AM~20406852
> *YEZZIRR!!!! TELL HIM DOLBY
> *


He thinks he's the man with that piece of shit regal that does 75" :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by dolby_@Apr 24 2011, 06:46 PM~20411581
> *He thinks he's the man with that piece of shit regal that does 75" :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 23 2011, 09:51 PM~20406192
> *come get some john ............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

harborarea310 said:


>


for all that dont know what he saying in the clip 

"SO WHAT IM A CHIPPER AND WHAT " :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: WAS UP D


----------

